# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Chip-in to advertise Black This Out on infowars.com

## Crotale

InfoWars.com:
 √ Over 8 Million Visitors per month
 √ Over 3 Million Absolute Unique Visitors per month
 √ Over 20 Million Page views per month

http://static.infowars.com/ads/mediakit_public.pdf

We definately should seriously consider setting up a chipin to put some banners/widgets on infowars.com. If we buy some space there, our numbers would surge.

Can someone who knows what they doing please get this ball rolling (I would but I live in the UK, don't know how these things work and am not reputable enough - I could be anyone). Anyone here got experience/contacts in internet advertising?

I pledge to donate £25, screw that actually £50, to the chip-in (or whatever that equates to in dollars). That's alot for me because I'm a 17 year old student with no disposable income.

I really reckon this is an avenue DEFINATELY worth persuing, it would pay dividends. The audience over there is the right mentality and would get behind this thing. 

So....let's get a chip-in, buy some banner space on Infowars, put up a widget, advertise Black This Out on there. Reap the rewards. 

http://www.infowars.com/advertise-with-infowars/

If you have the ability to set this up, please come forward. Thank you.

----------


## ninepointfive

I agree!

----------


## pauliticalfan

bump for a great idea.

looks like most of the visitors to that site make over 100k+ a year too, so they would definitely be able to donate some money to BTO if they knew about it.

----------


## Crotale

This was successful - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...National-Radio - so I don't see any reason why we couldn't make this as equally successful.

----------


## Crotale

Bump for attention, the sooner someone experienced comes forward the better. It will take time to raise lots of money on ChipIn and get the ads on InfoWars. The sooner the better.

Perhaps we could ask Alex Jones to upload a video about it and talk about it on his radio shows as part of the deal? He'll be sympathetic to it im sure, he has already declared that he agrees with the moneybomb when a lady phoned up in one of his talk shows and mentioned Black This Out.

----------


## badger4RP

If this is what they're all about then why wouldn't they put up a banner fo' free? AJ should be hyping this every day.

----------


## r3volution

pointless , most people there are already supporting him and they already talk about him every day .

----------


## r3volution

also the owner of the site is a huge supporter , try asking him to just put it up ?

----------


## Crotale

> pointless , most people there are already supporting him and they already talk about him every day .


What about the huge amount of unique visitors his site gets per day? 

This is about publicising Black This Out, and getting banners and widgets up on a site that gets over 8,000,000 visitors a month and a very receptive audience is not pointless.

----------


## JoshS

just ask alex. 




> pointless , most people there are already supporting him and they already talk about him every day .


they obviously don't know about BTO though, or we'd have massive pledges.

----------


## eaglesfan48

This is the perfect site for something like this. I would 100% chip in.

----------


## jbuttell

talkings a bit different than donating, no?

----------


## r3volution

if the only way alex will put this up on that site is by paying him i will never go to that site again .

----------


## Crotale

If anyone has the ability to set this up, PLEASE come forward, I implore you.

----------


## bluesc

Half of the unique visitors to his site are not in the US. 

Besides, he is a huge supporter, knows the country will collapse without Ron, and would benefit greatly by having Ron in the white house. Why can't he promote it for free? I contacted staff at infowars about previous moneybombs and it never happened.

I imagine it would be really expensive to advertise there. Something we couldn't really make happen imo.

----------


## Crotale

> I imagine it would be really expensive to advertise there. Something we couldn't really make happen imo.


It's worth looking into at least? We got a special deal for the Free Talk Live project. Sites like these, although agree with the message of liberty, need money to keep running. There are loads of liberty-orientated sites, if sites like Free Talk Live and infowars allowed all of them to advertise free of charge, they'd be out of pocket. I think it's fair that we chipin to buy some ads. I'm sure Alex Jones would be accomodating in giving us a special offer.

----------


## eduardo89

Someone should call Alex's show and ask him to do it

----------


## Crotale

> Half of the unique visitors to his site are not in the US.


Is that a general figure or can you provide stats to back that up?

Besides, 50% of eight million is still four million. You don't have to be amazing at maths to work out that four million is a heck of a lot.

----------


## bluesc

> Is that a general figure or can you provide stats to back that up?
> 
> Besides, 50% of eight million is still four million. You don't have to be amazing at maths to work out that four million is a heck of a lot.


That isn't unique viewers, it's plain viewers. Unique viewers is 3M. Based on this, which obviously isn't completely accurate:http://siteanalytics.compete.com/infowars.com/  that is US numbers only.

I think we should try to contact Alex directly. He runs the site.

----------


## r3volution

...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> If this is what they're all about then why wouldn't they put up a banner fo' free? AJ should be hyping this every day.



^^^^ This

----------


## Crotale

> That isn't unique viewers, it's plain viewers. Unique viewers is 3M. Based on this, which obviously isn't completely accurate:http://siteanalytics.compete.com/infowars.com/  that is US numbers only.
> 
> I think we should try to contact Alex directly. He runs the site.


Why does it matter that the figure is plain viewers not unique visitors. The 8,000,000 will still be exposed to the Black This Out banner.

----------


## ninepointfive

> if the only way alex will put this up on that site is by paying him i will never go to that site again .


donations in kind valued at over $2500 may go against him. once again, the law is against this... so you must tread carefully in this arena.

----------


## PastaRocket848

If alex wanted to do something good for the movement and offer a banner up top free-of-charge, I'd say go for it.  aside from that, it doesn't make too much sense to spend money associating the campaign with the very same whack jobs that earned us the "conspiracy fringe" label in 2008.  

if this does happen... i'd make very, very, very certain that it is very clearly NOT sponsored by the official campaign.  the last thing we need is "yeah, but he's a truther" coming back into style.

----------


## qwerty

This needs to be fast up!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

someone set up a chipin.

----------


## bluesc

> someone set up a chipin.


Hold up. No one even knows prices yet. With the radio ads someone had already contacted them about prices. 

Someone contact them and get info before jumping ahead and starting a chipin.

----------


## r3volution

waste of time & $ .

----------


## Crotale

> Hold up. No one even knows prices yet. With the radio ads someone had already contacted them about prices. 
> 
> Someone contact them and get info before jumping ahead and starting a chipin.


I suppose any money raised on a ChipIn could be spent on google and facebook ads if this somehow doesn't happen. I don't see why it shouldn't though, we succeeded last time with the Free Talk Live so why should this not be as equally as successful?

Time is of the essence.

----------


## bluesc

> I suppose any money raised on a ChipIn could be spent on google and facebook ads if this somehow doesn't happen. I don't see why it shouldn't though, we succeeded last time with the Free Talk Live so why should this not be as equally as successful?
> 
> Time is of the essence.


With that people knew the target and exactly what they would be getting. This needs to be organized before anyone starts giving their money.

----------


## ninepointfive

> If alex wanted to do something good for the movement and offer a banner up top free-of-charge, I'd say go for it.  aside from that, it doesn't make too much sense to spend money associating the campaign with the very same whack jobs that earned us the "conspiracy fringe" label in 2008.  
> 
> if this does happen... i'd make very, very, very certain that it is very clearly NOT sponsored by the official campaign.  the last thing we need is "yeah, but he's a truther" coming back into style.


Please don't call Alex Jones a whackjob. We often hear that about Ron Paul from people who aren't in the liberty movement. we don't need to be infighting.

----------


## Crotale

> With that people knew the target and exactly what they would be getting. This needs to be organized before anyone starts giving their money.


I do see your point there.

----------


## dusman

I'm working on finding someone to organize it. Hopefully I get a response soon.

----------


## Crotale

> I'm working on finding someone to organize it. Hopefully I get a response soon.


Thanks dusman.

----------


## r3volution

waste of time & $ .

----------


## Crotale

Btw, if donating to a ChipIn comprimises the amount you can donate on Oct 19th then don't donate to the ChipIn. Save your money for the moneybomb. 

People who are ideal to donate to the ChipIn are those maxed out and international supporters (like me) who aren't allowed to donate to official campaigns. If you can afford the extra, then please do help with the ChipIn. However, the actual moneybomb takes priority over promotional ChipIns IMO.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Btw, if donating to a ChipIn comprimises the amount you can donate on Oct 19th then don't donate to the ChipIn. Save your money for the moneybomb.
> 
> People who are ideal to donate to the ChipIn are those maxed out and international supporters (like me) who aren't allowed to donate to official campaigns. If you can afford the extra, then please do help with the ChipIn. However, the actual moneybomb takes priority over promotional ChipIns IMO.


I highly disagree. This is about making an investment that will bring in boatloads more money than you could ever do yourself. We're the only ones here that would give money to chipins and actually help to pay for advertising. We need to use our money to get the message out to all the other supporters that aren't as dedicated, even if it means not donating to the campaign on the 19th. The money will come back many time more than what you would have donated just by yourself.

----------


## Crotale

> I highly disagree. This is about making an investment that will bring in boatloads more money than you could ever do yourself. We're the only ones here that would give money to chipins and actually help to pay for advertising. We need to use our money to get the message out to all the other supporters that aren't as dedicated, even if it means not donating to the campaign on the 19th. The money will come back many time more than what you would have donated just by yourself.


Fair points, but ideally those already maxed out and international supporters are the better placed to make donations? I certainly see where you're coming from though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Fair points, but ideally those already maxed out and international supporters are the better placed to make donations? I certainly see where you're coming from though.


I still think that people here that are not maxed out yet would do more good by funding these advertising initiatives, because nobody else will. It's up to us here to spread the word to the rest of the grassroots. If everybody helped out fund these things, no matter if they're maxed out or not, we'd get the word out to so many more people that didn't even know about it, eclipsing whatever donation they would have made to the campaign by themselves.

----------


## Crotale

> I still think that people here that are not maxed out yet would do more good by funding these advertising initiatives, because nobody else will. It's up to us here to spread the word to the rest of the grassroots. If everybody helped out fund these things, no matter if they're maxed out or not, we'd get the word out to so many more people that didn't even know about it, eclipsing whatever donation they would have made to the campaign by themselves.


Yeah, you're right.

----------


## trey4sports

this is a great idea. Alex is not going to promote this more than a couple times without charging for it. Deal with it and quite whining about that, god damn is it annoying. He wants to make money just like everyone else. This a huge audience that is still somewhat untapped.

----------


## dusman

> I still think that people here that are not maxed out yet would do more good by funding these advertising initiatives, because nobody else will. It's up to us here to spread the word to the rest of the grassroots. If everybody helped out fund these things, no matter if they're maxed out or not, we'd get the word out to so many more people that didn't even know about it, eclipsing whatever donation they would have made to the campaign by themselves.


Yep.

----------


## dusman

> this is a great idea. Alex is not going to promote this more than a couple times without charging for it. Deal with it and quite whining about that, god damn is it annoying. He wants to make money just like everyone else. This a huge audience that is still somewhat untapped.


Everyone wants something for free.

You have to spend money to make Ron money.

----------


## r3volution

you should not have to pay supposed supporters to support . especially when it is just putting a simple banner on your site . alex makes a lot of money already .

----------


## dusman

> you should not have to pay supposed supporters to support . especially when it is just putting a simple banner on your site . alex makes a lot of money already .


I disagree. We should support supporters by funding them when they have effective communication tools we can use. Perhaps I'm bias because I run web sites and actually know the effort and costs associated to maintain such large traffic domains.

----------


## Crotale

> you should not have to pay supposed supporters to support . especially when it is just putting a simple banner on your site . alex makes a lot of money already .


Respectfully,

You have made it clear where you stand. Since you've already stated your feelings that this is a "waste of time and $" then could you please stop worrying about it and stop posting deconstructive remarks? 

Nobody's forcing you to chip in. If this is not for you then don't post on this thread, don't donate and concentrate on focussing your energy on helping Ron Paul in schemes that are more to your taste. 

Thank you.

----------


## dusman

> you should not have to pay supposed supporters to support . especially when it is just putting a simple banner on your site . alex makes a lot of money already .


Nonetheless, it has nothing to do with that. A base of millions of viewers is enough to justify the cost. The demographic that goes to that web site, is one which is very pro-Paul.

Let's not miss the bigger picture here on why this is a smart investment.

----------


## r3volution

bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ric...nes-net-worth/

----------


## trey4sports

> Nonetheless, it has nothing to do with that. A base of millions of viewers is enough to justify the cost. The demographic that goes to that web site, is one which is very pro-Paul.
> 
> Let's not miss the bigger picture here on why this is a smart investment.



let's find out the cost first though. Everything has to be a C-B analysis. It's a large audience that is (most likely) untapped and is warm to Ron, however, without knowing the cost of the advertising we can't really say it is a good or a bad idea.

----------


## trey4sports

> bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
> i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ric...nes-net-worth/


frankly, it doesn't matter what he is worth. He has his own agenda, and that is fine. He has done more than enough for this movement to prove he is a supporter of Ron Paul, and has even mentioned the moneybomb a couple of times. Now if we want more, we need to pony up some cash.

----------


## dusman

> bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
> i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ric...nes-net-worth/


I understand where you are coming from.. but frankly I'm more interested in his audience than Alex Jones himself. Alex Jones himself isn't going to generate a lot of donations, but his base very well could.

He could be a complete phony (I don't care if he is or isn't).. but his base is mostly a pro-Paul base.. by his very own doing.

----------


## dusman

> let's find out the cost first though. Everything has to be a C-B analysis. It's a large audience that is (most likely) untapped and is warm to Ron, however, without knowing the cost of the advertising we can't really say it is a good or a bad idea.


I agree, a Cost Benefit Analysis is definitely in order here.

----------


## r3volution

> frankly, it doesn't matter what he is worth. He has his own agenda, and that is fine. He has done more than enough for this movement to prove he is a supporter of Ron Paul, and has even mentioned the moneybomb a couple of times. Now if we want more, we need to pony up some cash.


LOL  , we are not asking him to run an add to sell dehydrated bomb shelter food for us . if he is going to charge us for something like this you have to question his sincerity .

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Respectfully,
> 
> You have made it clear where you stand. Since you've already stated your feelings that this is a "waste of time and $" then could you please stop worrying about it and stop posting deconstructive remarks? 
> 
> Nobody's forcing you to chip in. If this is not for you then don't post on this thread, don't donate and concentrate on focussing your energy on helping Ron Paul in schemes that are more to your taste. 
> 
> Thank you.


'bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?"

R3volution, you've made your point already in this thread like Crotale stated. I'm giving you a -rep for your unconstructive comments.

----------


## r3volution

> 'bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
> i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?"
> 
> R3volution, you've made you point already in this thread like Crotale stated. I'm giving you a -rep for your unconstructive comments.


rep all you want , im just trying to save people here from throwing there hard earned $ in the trash . i go to that site all the time , the people there already know about BTO and alex already mentions him daily . so there are multiple reasons not to do this . bomb him with emails asking him to do this . i already have sent 1 , but it should not cost a dime .

----------


## trey4sports

> LOL  , we are not asking him to run an add to sell dehydrated bomb shelter food for us . if he is going to charge us for something like this you have to question his sincerity .



Not really. He has his own agenda, and it's not always about electing a president or any politician for that matter.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I personally don't see a problem with compensating Alex Jones for advertising on the site and to the fanbase he built, but I'd still hope that if we continued to ask he'd continue to mention the money bomb every now and then. Also if those numbers for his site are real, then it would seem like it would DEFINITELY be worth it to place an ad there

----------


## dusman

I still don't understand how this has anything to do with Alex Jones? This is about tapping into a few million people. To think all those people know about BTO, is a mere attempt to generalize something that isn't the case. Sorry, but these points are simply counter to all my experience doing these type of ad buys and online marketing.

----------


## dusman

Ultimately, if its coming down to the idea that a $1,000 ad buy toward a part of our target audience, which is likely in the millions, won't yield at least 10 donations at $100, then I think it's a misguided thought. That's just breaking zero for Ron Paul. I have higher anticipations than that here.

----------


## r3volution

you all do realize there is a chip in for people that dont have yard signs in NH right on the main page with little $ ? you are all missing the point . toss your $ away and - rep me all you want .

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Infowars.com is 570th most visited site in the U.S. according to Alexa. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/infowars.com#

----------


## Crotale

> Infowars.com is 570th most visited site in the U.S. according to Alexa. http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/infowars.com#


That's pretty high.

----------


## orenbus

AJ should be doing this for free, WTF?

Chipin to NH getting signs over this please, focus resources on early state initiatives if your going to do Chipin.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ire-SEE-THREAD

----------


## jmdrake

> Someone should call Alex's show and ask him to do it


+rep.  Folks it ain't that hard to get in on the show, especially on days when there's a guest host.  Better yet some guest loosely affiliated with the campaign should go on and promote it.  I nominate Lew Rockwell!  He's been on the show a few times this year already talking about the campaign.  So far our best moneybomb day this season, to my recollection, was one that happened about a week after Ron went on the show.  I know some people here bust a gut whenever Ron goes on, but that brings in the money.  But Lew might be able to kindle a similar spark.

----------


## Okie RP fan

A.J. I am sure already knows about it. He usually advertises the Moneybombs on the day of with story headlines. 

Wouldn't be a bad idea throwing the idea around the site or emailing someone at Infowars and see what we can do. 

It'd be nice to have at least a few days before's worth of advertising to prepare people.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> you all do realize there is a chip in for people that dont have yard signs in NH right on the main page with little $ ? you are all missing the point . toss your $ away and - rep me all you want . im done .


With more donations, the campaign can buy people in NH all the signs they want. To assume most people that follow Alex Jones already know about the money bomb, it's just not true. I trust Dusman's experience in marketing over these assumptions. I'm willing to bet only a small percentage of these people know about it.

----------


## Jandrsn21

> Ultimately, if its coming down to the idea that a $1,000 ad buy toward a part of our target audience, which is likely in the millions, won't yield at least 10 donations at $100, then I think it's a misguided thought. That's just breaking zero for Ron Paul. I have higher anticipations than that here.


Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!


And these people are already similar to us, so it could be much more.

----------


## LibertyEagle

If Alex Jones won't put a banner on his site for free, then he is full of $#@!.

Has anyone asked him if he will?  I would think that he would, lest he would be totally discredited as being a part of this movement.  Fringe as it may be.

He needs to be made known about it, anyway, so that he can advertise it during his broadcast.

----------


## lucent

> With more donations, the campaign can buy people in NH all the signs they want. To assume most people that follow Alex Jones already know about the money bomb, it's just not true. I trust Dusman's experience in marketing over these assumptions. I'm willing to bet only a small percentage of these people know about it.


That's because most people do not visit forums where it is discussed. Most people do not visit the website or listen to the radio everyday.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> That's because most people do not visit forums where it is discussed. Most people do not visit the website or listen to the radio everyday.


Yes exactly! You can't make assumptions based off of the support you see on a forum. Just look at RonPaulForums. We're completely covered in money bomb advertising right now and yet there are many people only finding out about it right now because they don't visit the forum. We took the message to them by taking it off the forum.

----------


## lucent

Also, the people suggesting we wait and ask Alex. What if he says no? We spend a week waiting for a reply from him and then by that time it is too late to raise the money and purchase the ad space.

----------


## dusman

> If Alex Jones won't put a banner on his site for free, then he is full of $#@!.
> 
> Has anyone asked him if he will?  I would think that he would, lest he would be totally discredited as being a part of this movement.  Fringe as it may be.
> 
> He needs to be made known about it, anyway, so that he can advertise it during his broadcast.


Not true. If I were running such a large web site.. I would probably charge advertising costs too. Would you then jump to the conclusion that I then must be a phony too? Infowars.com is a fully-functioning business and so it should be treated as a business transaction... no question about it. 

Stop insinuating that because there is an advertising cost, that they must be bull$#@!. To someone like me who deals with this stuff on a daily basis, it's very insulting. Did we do that with Free Talk Live? No, we chipped in to raise $750.00 to run BlackThisOut for 2 weeks solid. We should work together to not only cover the cost, but then use the fact that we are a paying customer to put the ball in his court to give us some freebies on air and such. That is exactly what the hosts from Free Talk Live did for us.. because we are not only RP supporters, but a paying group of RP supporters. Money talks, bull$#@! walks. Like it or not, that is his livelihood - a business. It's one thing to ask web sites like RPF, Daily Paul, etc to advertise for free.. it is a whole other thing to ask a business entity to. 

You guys simply aren't understanding that 1) Alex Jones probably has very little to do with anything on the web site, aside from general updating, 2) the cost to host that kind of traffic is probably very expensive, and 3) there are likely even legalities that should be avoided all together. How about all the other people who pay money to advertise there? Are we supposed to get special treatment? 

Sorry, but I'm quite frustrated by the naysaying here. How about this perspective, which is really all that matters:

"Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!"

That is exactly how we should be looking at this and so frankly these other BS points about Alex Jones charging are moot at best.

----------


## dusman

> Also, the people suggesting we wait and ask Alex. What if he says no? We spend a week waiting for a reply from him and then by that time it is too late to raise the money and purchase the ad space.


Bingo.

----------


## lucent

I will also ask. To those that bash Alex Jones for not having a banner up. Where's the bashing of Lew Rockwell because he doesn't have a banner? I emailed him a week ago about putting up a banner and he was like "Are you sure you sent this to the right person?" Which just told me that he had no interest in advertising it.

----------


## centure7

We should advertise not just on Infowars but all the top alternative news websites. We already have Free Talk Live.com being advertised on, which is great. I know AboveTopSecret.com is an excellent candidate which like Infowars sometimes focuses on conspiracy theories but has shifted more to be more of an alternative news website than anything else. Then of course there is Before Its News, which rather than shifting from conspiracy centered to alternative news actually seems to have shifted from alternative news into conspiracy (which was a major-turnoff in my opinion). There must be a top 10 list somewhere we can use.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Yes, I don't care about what Alex Jones himself does as long as we can tap into his base of Paul supporters.

----------


## lucent

Edit: wrong thread.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Not true. If I were running such a large web site.. I would probably charge advertising costs too. Would you then jump to the conclusion that I then must be a phony too? Infowars.com is a fully-functioning business and so it should be treated as a business transaction... no question about it. 
> 
> Stop insinuating that because there is an advertising cost, that they must be bull$#@!. To someone like me who deals with this stuff on a daily basis, it's very insulting. Did we do that with Free Talk Live? No, we chipped in to raise $750.00 to run BlackThisOut for 2 weeks solid. We should work together to not only cover the cost, but then use the fact that we are a paying customer to put the ball in his court to give us some freebies on air and such. That is exactly what the hosts from Free Talk Live did for us.. because we are not only RP supporters, but a paying group of RP supporters. Money talks, bull$#@! walks. Like it or not, that is his livelihood - a business. It's one thing to ask web sites like RPF, Daily Paul, etc to advertise for free.. it is a whole other thing to ask a business entity to. 
> 
> You guys simply aren't understanding that 1) Alex Jones probably has very little to do with anything on the web site, aside from general updating, 2) the cost to host that kind of traffic is probably very expensive, and 3) there are likely even legalities that should be avoided all together. How about all the other people who pay money to advertise there? Are we supposed to get special treatment? 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm quite frustrated by the naysaying here. Case in point: 
> 
> "Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!"
> ...


Very good post. Say Alex Jones usually charges $3,000 USD (I really have no idea what ballpark it is) a day for his top advertising spot on his website. If he caves for us and advertises BTO instead, that is $3,000 a day coming directly out of HIS pocket. You can't expect any business man to cave like that, especially when he has business expenses to cover.

----------


## JamesButabi

I am attempting to get into contact with someone at the studio and proceed with options.  I had not seen anyone taking the initiative to attempt this in the thread.  If anyone has attempted or contacted someone at GCN or in studio please contact me via PM.

----------


## dusman

> I am attempting to get into contact with someone at the studio and proceed with options.  I had not seen anyone taking the initiative to attempt this in the thread.  If anyone has attempted or contacted someone at GCN or in studio please contact me via PM.


Thanks James.

----------


## TheTexan

I have 6 points to make.
1) Alex Jones listeners are 100% our target market.  
2) A lot of them do not know about BTO.
3) Alex Jones has a large audience
4) see point 1
5) see point 2
6) see point 3

Judging by these points I would say this is a VERY good idea, and we need to set up a chipin PRONTO.

----------


## mr_x

another possibly receptive site/station to advertise on would be coast to coast am ^.^

----------


## pauliticalfan

is there a chipin for this yet?

----------


## dusman

> is there a chipin for this yet?


We have to get the details on costs first. Once we can solidify a good idea of cost vs benefit then we'll proceed quickly I'm sure.

----------


## trey4sports

I'm going to guess there are lots of adv. options. Audio ads during his radio show, live reads during his TV show, banner slots on his sites, and probably a lot more. I'm curious about cost though, because that is what it will come down to.

----------


## gosmo

Drudge and other sites link to Infowars from time to time, so this will attract more than just normal alex jones listeners.

----------


## pacelli

If this doesnt have 2 full days of promotion just prior to the MB, I'd be hesitant to chip-in.

----------


## dusman

> If this doesnt have 2 full days of promotion just prior to the MB, I'd be hesitant to chip-in.


You are probably right. I think if we can get 3-4 days of solid promotion there, we'll penetrate the majority of their base.

----------


## pacelli

> You are probably right. I think if we can get 3-4 days of solid promotion there, we'll penetrate the majority of their base.


Indeed.  Because since the moneybomb is on Wed 10/19, 3-4 days takes us back into the weekend of Sunday 16 (sunday show) or Monday 17th.  So we as a grassroots need confirmation that if we pony up the cash, Alex will make it so from the 17th through the 19th.

Given that Alex has been a consistent supporter of Ron Paul, I wonder whether an infowars phone-call blitz would be more economically viable starting on October 17th and ending after the 3pm CST hour on the 19th.  

Makes no sense to donate thousands of dollars to it if we can get Alex on board just by getting 1 caller through that week.

----------


## Thomas

where's the chipin?!

----------


## JamesButabi

> where's the chipin?!


I just got home today and took this upon myself to attempt contact with a media rep from infowars.  As soon as any details about cost are relayed to me I will start another thread with a chipin.

----------


## lucent

> We should advertise not just on Infowars but all the top alternative news websites. We already have Free Talk Live.com being advertised on, which is great. I know AboveTopSecret.com is an excellent candidate which like Infowars sometimes focuses on conspiracy theories but has shifted more to be more of an alternative news website than anything else. Then of course there is Before Its News, which rather than shifting from conspiracy centered to alternative news actually seems to have shifted from alternative news into conspiracy (which was a major-turnoff in my opinion). There must be a top 10 list somewhere we can use.


I agree with this.

Would it be possible to target Google Ads to Ron Paul and alternative media sites?

----------


## trey4sports

anyone get any info about adv. costs?

----------


## pauliticalfan

can't we just start the chip-in now, and set an actual goal once we find out how much we need? seems like we could be getting a head start on this.

----------


## TwoJ

> I agree with this.
> 
> Would it be possible to target Google Ads to Ron Paul and alternative media sites?


I plan on doing this after my fb ads get up and running.

----------


## Feelgood

Alex Jones is a conspiracy nut and a huge 911 Truther. We should no more want to associate with him, then we would Ventura and OWS, or anyone else that would add to the Ron Paul is a loony fringe candidate. IMO this is a very bad idea.

----------


## r3volution

USE THIS IF YOU WANT TO CHIP IN !! http://ronpaul.chipin.com/rpf-october-fundraiser

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> If this is what they're all about then why wouldn't they put up a banner fo' free? AJ should be hyping this every day.


Precisely. Why preach to the choir? If AJ is worth his salt, he won't accept a dime for promoting BTO.

----------


## r3volution

^^^finally people here are thinking .

----------


## r3volution

> Precisely. Why preach to the choir? If AJ is worth his salt, he won't accept a dime for promoting BTO.


watch it , i have been getting neg rep for saying that . fortunately i have a rep press similar to the feds .

----------


## lucent

> Precisely. Why preach to the choir? If AJ is worth his salt, he won't accept a dime for promoting BTO.


The whole point of advertising the BTO is to inform Ron Paul supporters about it. Non-supporters aren't exactly going to donate to Ron Paul.




> watch it , i have been getting neg rep for saying that . fortunately i have a rep press similar to the feds .


You've said your piece, now quit trolling the thread.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Precisely. Why preach to the choir? If AJ is worth his salt, he won't accept a dime for promoting BTO.


Being Alex Jones must be tough when peple who are supposed to be on the same side are so freaking critical of him! Jeez.

Don't you understand that *contributions IN KIND of more than $2500 could spell trouble with the feds*? Have you guys ever ran a campaign before?

----------


## Oddone

I have to agree. If someone can get into direct contact with AJ I'm sure he would promote this Pro-bono!

----------


## centure7

> I agree with this.
> 
> Would it be possible to target Google Ads to Ron Paul and alternative media sites?


I doubt it for the simple reason its unlikely that all the major alternative sites will be using Google. It may be better to target all of them as individually as possible.

I found the following link listing off alternative media sites:
http://ithp.org/articles/bestalterna...awebsites.html

If anyone has a list they think is better please speak up! I have yet to find any other list at all, but am still looking.

Edit:
List #2 - http://www.world-newspapers.com/alternative-news.html
List #3 - http://www.newsblok.com/

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> Being Alex Jones must be tough when peple who are supposed to be on the same side are so freaking critical of him! Jeez.
> 
> Don't you understand that *contributions IN KIND of more than $2500 could spell trouble with the feds*? Have you guys ever ran a campaign before?


Are you serious? You're asking ME to understand? Let me give you a little bit of "understanding". This money-bomb is organized by the grassroots, NOT by the campaign. Which means, there is no such damn thing as an in-kind issue at play here.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> You've said your piece, now quit trolling the thread.


Well clearly someone needs to start LISTENING so he CAN quit. Until then, his common sense and rational is rather needed.

----------


## Carehn

> I have to agree. If someone can get into direct contact with AJ I'm sure he would promote this Pro-bono!


Out of all the shows last month AJ has spend damn near 10% of the time talking is some way or another about Ron Paul. I would guess 10% and play for cash because i have listened a bunch over the last month. 

He will promote the bomb as it gets closer and on that day because he has in the past. If you want to buy a spot on the website i bet he would be happy to sale it to you.

----------


## centure7

I've found all the alternative news sites I care to dig for and will now begin scoping them out to find the best targets. I'll edit this post with all my findings.

A lot of alternative news websites discuss conspiracy theories. Ron Paul is *not* a conspiracy theorist and Ron Paul does *not* believe 9/11 was an inside job. He has never even hinted at such a thing. However, conspiracy theorists nearly all support Ron Paul. Why? The one thing they have in common that glues them together is that both parties have a strong distrust of the government. It has nothing to do with Ron Paul believing many conspiracies, which he does not. So, the reason why its okay to post Ron Paul advertisements on alternative news forums that allow conspiracy theories, is that regardless of how much "conspiracy nutter" mud they throw at Paul, it has no ability to stick. Zero. So that said, I'll now get on with the task of profiling each alternative news website and how much site that websites commentators and content authors seem to favor Paul and will edit in revisions as I review each site:

rense.com - Their website is plastered with tons of adverting. The first time I went I didn't see any content so I left. Upon further review, they do have actual news stories on the website. It seems to have a strongly right-leaning take on events. They had one Ron Paul story which was nothing more than a link to a description of his foreign policy position put in a positive light. A search for "Ron Paul" on the site showed that he is viewed very positively by article authors.

Infowars.com - I won't bother profiling the site as people who regularly use the internet should already know about it. Personally I think any website where there are lots of Paul supporters is an obvious place to advertise Ron Paul. Infowars is a place where there are lots of Ron Paul supporters.

Alternet - The site claims to be an alternative media website but quickly developed into something more resembling mainstream news. Being a strongly left-leaning site, they would not be a good target for Ron Paul advertisements by my assessment.

Above Top Secret - The site very frequently has Ron Paul headlines on their home page. They have conducted a poll where Ron Paul won in a big landslide victory. They cover a broad mix of mostly alternative news but a large amount of UFO/space alien and conspiracy topics. The site shifted from mostly stories of the paranormal to mostly alternative news sort of stories. There is very broad and deep support for Paul on the website. With about 400,000 members its a very busy website and a good advertising target.

Russia Today, DavidIcke.com - These sites are not based in the US and should not be considered unless they can do IP based targeted advertising for the US only.

Godlike Productions ("GLP") - Nothing about Paul in site at the moment seems to be in discussion. The site has a reputation of being "a site for nutters and featuring insanity" but it looks to me that is mostly baseless and it appears to be like a typical alternative news forum, from what I can see. While a small number of conspiracy theory type stories were there, top discussions were Steve Jobs death, Occupy Wall Street, and your typical well-deserved Obama bashing type stuff. There does not appear to be a lot of censorship at the site, though I've heard that there is a lot of censorship on a host of specific topics. A search for Ron Paul reveals a very large number of popular threads that show strong support. I was surprised about how non-conspiratorial the discussion topics were and have to question whether its changed into something different from how it started. I believe the site should be considered a good target based on the positive views of Paul.

I invite others to post their own reviews to save me a lot of work and make this process faster.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Precisely. Why preach to the choir? If AJ is worth his salt, he won't accept a dime for promoting BTO.


Read Dusman's post on it here. Maybe he could at least give us a discounted rate...




> Not true. If I were running such a large web site.. I would probably charge advertising costs too. Would you then jump to the conclusion that I then must be a phony too? Infowars.com is a fully-functioning business and so it should be treated as a business transaction... no question about it. 
> 
> Stop insinuating that because there is an advertising cost, that they must be bull$#@!. To someone like me who deals with this stuff on a daily basis, it's very insulting. Did we do that with Free Talk Live? No, we chipped in to raise $750.00 to run BlackThisOut for 2 weeks solid. We should work together to not only cover the cost, but then use the fact that we are a paying customer to put the ball in his court to give us some freebies on air and such. That is exactly what the hosts from Free Talk Live did for us.. because we are not only RP supporters, but a paying group of RP supporters. Money talks, bull$#@! walks. Like it or not, that is his livelihood - a business. It's one thing to ask web sites like RPF, Daily Paul, etc to advertise for free.. it is a whole other thing to ask a business entity to. 
> 
> You guys simply aren't understanding that 1) Alex Jones probably has very little to do with anything on the web site, aside from general updating, 2) the cost to host that kind of traffic is probably very expensive, and 3) there are likely even legalities that should be avoided all together. How about all the other people who pay money to advertise there? Are we supposed to get special treatment? 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm quite frustrated by the naysaying here. How about this perspective, which is really all that matters:
> 
> "Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!"
> ...

----------


## Crotale

> I just got home today and took this upon myself to attempt contact with a media rep from infowars.  As soon as any details about cost are relayed to me I will start another thread with a chipin.


You could just PM me and I'll edit my opening post.....or should we let this die and have a new fresh one? What would be more effective? Perhaps a new one because then people know that this has gone past just a suggestion and is not in action?

----------


## Sentinelrv

We should have a chipin setup first before opening another thread I think.

----------


## mport1

Is there not a better use of funds than this?  I think we should be separating as much as possible from Alex Jones.  If this does get funded, can we somehow make it explicitly clear that the ad is not from the official campaign?

----------


## mport1

Duplicate post.

----------


## Birdlady

I think we should be calling into Alex Jones and reminding him about the money bomb, but don't expect him to make a huge fuss out of it unless it's already doing well on the 19th. Some type of ad is a very good idea. He has millions of readers and Drudge links to him regularly too. His listenership is exactly the type of audience we need to tap into. 

I listen to AJ every day and he isn't all knowing of what is going on in the world (even though he wants to believe that at times lol). Even though he's probably heard of the money bomb, I doubt he knows what it is about and when it even is. He is busy and get tunnel vision, forgets things or gets stuff completely wrong. I think it is in our best interest to have an ad with 100% accurate information rather than rely on him ranting about it. I emailed AJ, 3 weeks ago now about the money bomb and never heard anything back, so waiting for him to talk about it, isn't in our best interest. 




> bull , this guy YELLS on a daily basis that he is a Paul supporter . he is worth over 5 MILLION dollars , yet other POORER supporters of Paul should pay him to do what he already claims ?
> i wonder how much he has donated to the REV PAC ?
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ric...nes-net-worth/


I always have to love when someone within the freedom movement which supposed supports capitalism and free markets decides to attack someone based on their income. Do you actually think rich people are bad and should give everything away for free? This post doesn't even make sense whatsoever. You have a personal beef with AJ I guess. Great, now let's move on.

----------


## Jandrsn21

> Drudge and other sites link to Infowars from time to time, so this will attract more than just normal alex jones listeners.


I didn't even think about that!

----------


## orenbus

> I have to agree. If someone can get into direct contact with AJ I'm sure he would promote this Pro-bono!


I agree with this, I think instead of trying to figure out how much it's going to cost we should be using our energies to actually getting in touch with Alex Jones and see if he can promote BTO on air and on his website first. We can provide the advertising he just has to give his PR people the ok to add the banners to the site.

----------


## Jandrsn21

> I always have to love when someone within the freedom movement which supposed supports capitalism and free markets decides to attack someone based on their income. Do you actually think rich people are bad and should give everything away for free? This post doesn't even make sense whatsoever. You have a personal beef with AJ I guess. Great, now let's move on.


Problem solved! I'm running for congress and I'll push a bill through that forces Alex to post the banner for free! If it is vetoed, I'll draft Congressional Order 66! Yes I have brainwashed clone soldiers who follow my every command, they will enforce it!

----------


## PatriotOne

FYI....

I can't remember if it was the 4+mil or 6+mil money bomb now but I requested that he put up the thermometer measuring donations on the day of the moneybomb.  He put it on the front page of his website in the premium spot (where he usually has the breaking news) for free for the duration of the moneybomb.  I have no doubt it was instrumental in bringing in the big bucks that day.

Forget the banner.  If you want it to be effective, that's what you need.  The thermometer posted on his webpage that day.  Whether he is willing to do it for free again or not is the question.  Either way it would be money well spent!

----------


## PatriotOne

_Edit:  Ooooops...sorry.  Ad link already posted.  At any rate Zone 1 or 2 thermometer would be fab!_

Just looking at info to advertise the BTO.  The thermometer either in Zone 1 or 2 for the 24 hours would be great!  A banner pre-BTO would be good also but the thermometer is essential.  Here's his advertising info.  http://static.infowars.com/ads/mediakit_public.pdf

Whoever is coordinating would need to contact ADVERTISE@INFOWARS.COM for the rates.

----------


## Revolution9

> you all do realize there is a chip in for people that dont have yard signs in NH right on the main page with little $ ? you are all missing the point . toss your $ away and - rep me all you want .


Dude. Leave these folks to do what they want. You have no business directing their money elsewhere. Many arguments could be placed about your sign donation idea that are based of of your kerfluffle. Yer obviously young or inexperienced in business. I am asking you politely to chill out and go occupy another thread.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Alex Jones is a conspiracy nut and a huge 911 Truther. We should no more want to associate with him, then we would Ventura and OWS, or anyone else that would add to the Ron Paul is a loony fringe candidate. IMO this is a very bad idea.


You gonna tune in to Beck, Savage or Limbaugh? CNN, FOX, MSNBC, ABC? Wolf, Geraldo, Stephanopoulos? Now those guys there are a bunch of shills and liars. Alex deals with what he believes is the truth.

I return you now to your preprogrammed boogieman cartoon.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> Godlike Productions ("GLP") - Nothing about Paul in site at the moment seems to be in discussion. The site has a reputation of being "a site for nutters and featuring insanity" but it looks to me that is mostly baseless and it appears to be like a typical alternative news forum, from what I can see. While a small number of conspiracy theory type stories were there, top discussions were Steve Jobs death, Occupy Wall Street, and your typical well-deserved Obama bashing type stuff. There does not appear to be a lot of censorship at the site, though I've heard that there is a lot of censorship on a host of specific topics. A search for Ron Paul reveals a very large number of popular threads that show strong support. I was surprised about how non-conspiratorial the discussion topics were and have to question whether its changed into something different from how it started. I believe the site should be considered a good target based on the positive views of Paul.
> 
> I invite others to post their own reviews to save me a lot of work and make this process faster.


GLP is a front for US intel. Very censorious of certain topics. Seems to be an identity aggregator.

Rense.. This guy is on our side..always has been back to 2000. Very pro-American/anti-US.

HTH
Rev9

----------


## trey4sports

> Not true. If I were running such a large web site.. I would probably charge advertising costs too. Would you then jump to the conclusion that I then must be a phony too? Infowars.com is a fully-functioning business and so it should be treated as a business transaction... no question about it. 
> 
> Stop insinuating that because there is an advertising cost, that they must be bull$#@!. To someone like me who deals with this stuff on a daily basis, it's very insulting. Did we do that with Free Talk Live? No, we chipped in to raise $750.00 to run BlackThisOut for 2 weeks solid. We should work together to not only cover the cost, but then use the fact that we are a paying customer to put the ball in his court to give us some freebies on air and such. That is exactly what the hosts from Free Talk Live did for us.. because we are not only RP supporters, but a paying group of RP supporters. Money talks, bull$#@! walks. Like it or not, that is his livelihood - a business. It's one thing to ask web sites like RPF, Daily Paul, etc to advertise for free.. it is a whole other thing to ask a business entity to. 
> 
> You guys simply aren't understanding that 1) Alex Jones probably has very little to do with anything on the web site, aside from general updating, 2) the cost to host that kind of traffic is probably very expensive, and 3) there are likely even legalities that should be avoided all together. How about all the other people who pay money to advertise there? Are we supposed to get special treatment? 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm quite frustrated by the naysaying here. How about this perspective, which is really all that matters:
> 
> "Let's say 1% of those unique viewer decide to donate and half of those are Americans. That is 15k people, at 20$ each that is 300k. That is low end, say 2% donate 40$ that's 1.2 million!"
> ...



+rep


I cannot stand when people bitch and moan about not getting free advertising.

----------


## Crotale

Bump.

----------


## r3volution

> I think we should be calling into Alex Jones and reminding him about the money bomb, but don't expect him to make a huge fuss out of it unless it's already doing well on the 19th. Some type of ad is a very good idea. He has millions of readers and Drudge links to him regularly too. His listenership is exactly the type of audience we need to tap into. 
> 
> I listen to AJ every day and he isn't all knowing of what is going on in the world (even though he wants to believe that at times lol). Even though he's probably heard of the money bomb, I doubt he knows what it is about and when it even is. He is busy and get tunnel vision, forgets things or gets stuff completely wrong. I think it is in our best interest to have an ad with 100% accurate information rather than rely on him ranting about it. I emailed AJ, 3 weeks ago now about the money bomb and never heard anything back, so waiting for him to talk about it, isn't in our best interest. 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to love when someone within the freedom movement which supposed supports capitalism and free markets decides to attack someone based on their income. Do you actually think rich people are bad and should give everything away for free? This post doesn't even make sense whatsoever. You have a personal beef with AJ I guess. Great, now let's move on.


good way to twist my words  all i was saying is that for some1 whom got rich off the freedom movement to turn around and charge for something like this is shady .

----------


## r3volution

> Dude. Leave these folks to do what they want. You have no business directing their money elsewhere. Many arguments could be placed about your sign donation idea that are based of of your kerfluffle. Yer obviously young or inexperienced in business. I am asking you politely to chill out and go occupy another thread.
> 
> Rev9


how is it "my" sign idea ? im not in NH so it has noting to do with me  , its just a MUCH better use of $ so i was using it as an example .
"Yer obviously young or inexperienced in business" speak for your self , but do it after you get off that horse .
"I am asking you politely to chill out and go occupy another thread"  nope .

R3v

----------


## dusman

> good way to twist my words  all i was saying is that for some1 whom got rich off the freedom movement to turn around and charge for something like this is shady .


Redirecting people who are following this thread to a chipin for RPF, claiming it is one for this effort is SHADY. 

Seriously, move on.

----------


## dusman

> good way to twist my words  all i was saying is that for some1 whom got rich off the freedom movement to turn around and charge for something like this is shady .


Clearly, you are inexperienced and know nothing about business. Move on.

----------


## r3volution

> Redirecting people who are following this thread to a chipin for RPF, claiming it is one for this effort is SHADY. 
> 
> Seriously, move on.


ya , suggesting to chip in to keep THIS forum funded and open is shady . lol good 1 .

----------


## r3volution

> Clearly, you are inexperienced and know nothing about business. Move on.


you dont need to be experienced at business to know when $#@! stinks .
you like to say move on a lot , are you a member ?

----------


## dusman

Considering just a few posts before you, someone was asking where to chipin for THIS effort.. you responded with this.




> USE THIS IF YOU WANT TO CHIP IN !! http://ronpaul.chipin.com/rpf-october-fundraiser


That is shady. 

R3volution.. why don't you listen to Ron Paul's advice and allow people to do what they think is right. You should be ashamed of yourself to claim to be a Ron Paul supporter and attempt to derail an effort that could potentially net him hundreds of thousands of dollars.

----------


## JamesButabi

dusman ur box is full. 

jamesbutabi@gmail.com

----------


## dusman

> dusman ur box is full. 
> 
> jamesbutabi@gmail.com


Try now. You can also send me requests and such at requests@blackthisout.com

----------


## r3volution

> Considering just a few posts before you, someone was asking where to chipin for THIS effort.. you responded with this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is shady. 
> 
> R3volution.. why don't you listen to Ron Paul's advice and allow people to do what they think is right. You should be ashamed of yourself to claim to be a Ron Paul supporter and attempt to derail an effort that could potentially net him hundreds of thousands of dollars.


now you are reaching up to your shoulder and only want to have a pissing match so ......

----------


## dusman

> now you are reaching up to your shoulder and only want to have a pissing match so ......


Actually, you are making yourself look like an idiot, so I frankly don't have any necessity to have a "sword fight" with you. Simply put, by continuing your sabotage "campaign" against this effort, you are revealing your true colors. Grow up and focus your time doing more productive things, like helping us make Black This Out a success. 

I've seen you around these forums, constantly causing trouble. You are quickly becoming one of the very absolute few I am losing respect for as a member of these forums, so take that as you will. I for one, actually focus my time to doing things that help the campaign and have yet to try and sabotage anything.

----------


## smithtg

if we wanted to get some real attention we would put an ad up on MSNBC, Foxnews or CNN lol

----------


## dusman

> if we wanted to get some real attention we would put an ad up on MSNBC, Foxnews or CNN lol


Not necessarily. These web sites, while garnering more traffic, are not our target audience.

----------


## orenbus

> You guys simply aren't understanding that 1) Alex Jones probably has very little to do with anything on the web site, aside from general updating,


Not true, he's listed as the Publisher & Director, He's the head cheese. If anyone has the final word on something it will be him.
http://www.infowars.com/writers/




> 3) there are likely even legalities that should be avoided all together.


Ok, now here he may have a point. Although it maybe arguable that this could fall under FEC guidelines for "Volunteer Activity with *No Limits*" specific to the Internet Activity section it is more likely that this would fall under the "Volunteer Activity *Subject to Limits*" specific to the Incidental Use of Corporate Facilities and in which case the Individual must reimburse the organization to the extent that his/her activity increased the corporate overhead or operating costs. 11 CFR 114.9 (a)(1) and (b)(2)

Under that situation then yes it would make sense to do a chipin to protect AJ's company from being liable of doing illegal campaigning on behalf of a candidate without following FEC guidelines.

At first I was saying try and get AJ just to do it for free, but if there is a legal issue then yes it's better to take the chipin approach, although in my mind it's stupid, it does add a layer of protection.

----------


## ninepointfive

Last election we were all family, and all of us were working together. This infighting is so disgusting. 

Hopefully Daily Paul hasn't been sucked into the vortex.

----------


## orenbus

> Last election we were all family, and all of us were working together. This infighting is so disgusting.


LOL what? There was vigorous debate back then, your just not remembering it. 

But I do know what you mean the whole not being able to talk about certain subject hrmm 11/5 hrmm and sock puppets does bring about a veil of mystery to where we are headed.

----------


## dusman

> Not true, he's listed as the Publisher & Director, He's the head cheese. If anyone has the final word on something it will be him.
> http://www.infowars.com/writers/
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now here he may have a point. Although it maybe arguable that this could fall under FEC guidelines for "Volunteer Activity with *No Limits*" specific to the Internet Activity section it is more likely that this would fall under the "Volunteer Activity *Subject to Limits*" specific to the Incidental Use of Corporate Facilities and in which case the Individual must reimburse the organization to the extent that his/her activity increased the corporate overhead or operating costs. 11 CFR 114.9 (a)(1) and (b)(2)
> 
> Under that situation then yes it would make sense to do a chipin to protect AJ's company from being liable of doing illegal campaigning on behalf of a candidate without following FEC guidelines.
> 
> At first I was saying try and get AJ just to do it for free but if there is a legal issue then yes it's better to take the chipin approach, although in my mind it's stupid it does add a layer of protection.


Thanks for the follow up. 

Yes, the primary concern I have is that it is a business entity. If this weren't the case, I would be completely on the side of soliciting free advertising. 

As someone who has managed similar type websites, running advertising campaigns.. my first priority in regards to my advertisers is to uphold equality and an effective venue for those advertisers. A worst case scenario for me would have been if another advertiser on my network discovered that I gave special treatment to another advertiser. I would never risk losing a higher paying advertiser to facilitate a lower paying advertiser. 

infowars.com is a business entity and it should be treated as such. We could have had this debate with Free Talk Live too, but we didn't. We raised the $750.00 needed to advertise every day on their networks and they went above and beyond to not only facilitate that, but also gave us free advertising on their web site and the hosts have been very kind to influence their listening audience to state that they are fully in support of BTO. 

I expect the same from Alex Jones.

----------


## Bobcat

It's very simple, those that want to put their money to buy an add for Alex Jones page should do so.

Those that do not want to participate do not have to.

The issue is settled.

I propose a new thread be created only for those who are willing to make a donation (even if just a dollar, no minimum limit) for an ad on Alex Jones.

----------


## dusman

> It's very simple, those that want to put their money to buy an add for Alex Jones page should do so.
> 
> Those that do not want to participate do not have to.
> 
> The issue is settled.
> 
> I propose a new thread be created only for those who are willing to make a donation (even if just a dollar, no minimum limit) for an ad on Alex Jones.


Settled and agreed.

----------


## lucent

So has there been any word on the cost of advertising?

----------


## r3volution

> I've seen you around these forums, constantly causing trouble. You are quickly becoming one of the very absolute few I am losing respect for as a member of these forums, so take that as you will. I for one, actually focus my time to doing things that help the campaign and have yet to try and sabotage anything.


now that first sentence is just a lie , i ask you to edit that before i request a mod to .
suggesting that i am sabotaging something that does not yet exist because i express my opinion is nothing less than being dramatic . no 1 is above another in a grass roots movement and all opinions should be encouraged .

----------


## orenbus

Oh one thing I should point out before anyone makes contact with their Advertising group. Make sure to *NEGOTIATE* a decent price, just because AJ's political views align somewhat with ours doesn't mean we should be saps to his companies PR group know what I mean? This came up recently with the Airplane with blip lights flying over South Florida during the Presidency 5 straw poll. Instead of the guy organizing the chipin negotiating a price he just accepted whatever the Pilot said was the price and assumed it was for cost (because the pilot said he was a RP supporter) which later we find out he wasn't doing it at cost. 

That's not to say that AJ's company shouldn't make a profit but the art of negotiating may bring about additional benefits, for example perhaps a longer period of time for the ads or better placement, they may even throw in that he will mention BTO every hour of his daily show on air, etc. may come about through negotiations.

I noticed on the advertising contact form it asked to list a budget you are working with, that's a tool for a company to know how much money they can extract from you lol. Be smart about this if you are going to approach it from a business transaction stand point then do what business do and not be the sappy guy that just takes the first offer.

edit: Also make sure whoever is responsible for collecting the money is reputable here on the forums and in local grassroots.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Oh one thing I should point out before anyone makes contact with their Advertising group. Make sure to *NEGOTIATE* a decent price, just because AJ's political views align somewhat with ours doesn't mean we should be saps to his companies PR group know what I mean? .


Yeah I have a good amount of experience in this area.  I put negotiable in the field.  Hoping someone there will contact me soon. If we get a contact and negotiate a good deal I will start a new thread.  If not this idea will die off.

----------


## dusman

> now that first sentence is just a lie , i ask you to edit that before i request a mod to .
> suggesting that i am sabotaging something that does not yet exist because i express my opinion is nothing less than being dramatic . no 1 is above another in a grass roots movement and all opinions should be encouraged .


Go right ahead. I won't make any edit, because that is MY opinion. Go get your Mod and I will call Josh directly, the owner of this forum. I'll also show him how you attempted to redirect chipins from this effort to his RPF chipin, which IS shady. I don't expect him to be opposed to others advertising his chipin, but I will use the opportunity to show that you intended to trick other forum members. Did you make it clear? No. Therefore, if anyone has something to worry about, it would be you. 

Your opinion has been duly noted and we are still going to proceed. If you don't agree with it, don't get involved. We are past collecting opinions now and will proceed with this effort, with or without you. So why don't you just move along, unless your objective is to sabotage? 

In the end, you are just showing how far you are willing to go to act like a child.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Can't we just call in to his radio show and inform him? Cost effective.

----------


## JamesButabi

> Can't we just call in to his radio show and inform him? Cost effective.


Sure, but it may be cost effective (as well as spur further discussion) to have live reads done every night as well as banners on the site.  No harm in checking.

----------


## r3volution

> Go right ahead. I won't make any edit, because that is MY opinion. Go get your Mod and I will call Josh directly, the owner of this forum. I'll also show him how you attempted to redirect chipins from this effort to his RPF chipin, which IS shady. I don't expect him to be opposed to others advertising his chipin, but I will use the opportunity to show that you intended to trick other forum members. Did you make it clear? No. Therefore, if anyone has something to worry about, it would be you. 
> 
> Your opinion has been duly noted and we are still going to proceed. If you don't agree with it, don't get involved. We are past collecting opinions now and will proceed with this effort, with or without you. So why don't you just move along, unless your objective is to sabotage? 
> 
> In the end, you are just showing how far you are willing to go to act like a child.


lol , that was the most childish post i have ever seen . call josh ? hypocrite much ? dont spread lies because you cant handle a debate .

----------


## dusman

Well, take it as you will. I'm not going to respond to your pointless debate any longer. You've made it clear that all you want to do is antagonize.

----------


## r3volution

> Well, take it as you will. I'm not going to respond to your pointless debate any longer. You've made it clear that all you want to do is antagonize.


you have made it clear that you resort to lies and personal attacks when you are losing a debate . sad .

----------


## pacelli

Back on topic, tomorrow will be 1 week before the BTO moneybomb.  Is this a go or a no-go?

----------


## dusman

> you have made it clear that you resort to lies and personal attacks when you are losing a debate . sad .


Not really. Believe what you will, but anyone who knows me around here sees right through your own attempts. Good luck to you.

----------


## trey4sports

> Can't we just call in to his radio show and inform him? Cost effective.



Not really. 1 mention of the moneybomb during his show is ok, but banner space, commercials, multiple live reads, and repetitious play all make a difference. Now, based on the cost of advertising we will have to find a sweet spot where we get enough repetition, but don't push our budget to the point of diminishing returns.

----------


## dusman

> Back on topic, tomorrow will be 1 week before the BTO moneybomb.  Is this a go or a no-go?


We are waiting on a response from their ad department.

----------


## trey4sports

> Back on topic, tomorrow will be 1 week before the BTO moneybomb.  Is this a go or a no-go?



I believe James is still waiting to hear from AJ's adv. rep.

----------


## dusman

> Not really. 1 mention of the moneybomb during his show is ok, but banner space, commercials, multiple live reads, and repetitious play all make a difference. Now, based on the cost of advertising we will have to find a sweet spot where we get enough repetition, but don't push our budget to the point of diminishing returns.


I'm curious how the pro-rate will work. Since we aren't asking for a full month in advertising, I'd imagine we won't pay for a full month.

----------


## pacelli

> We are waiting on a response from their ad department.





> I believe James is still waiting to hear from AJ's adv. rep.


Thanks much!

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> Not really. 1 mention of the moneybomb during his show is ok, but banner space, commercials, multiple live reads, and repetitious play all make a difference. Now, based on the cost of advertising we will have to find a sweet spot where we get enough repetition, but don't push our budget to the point of diminishing returns.


If my memory serves me correct, there was a person on this forum who called in on AJ's show last week and informed him about the BTO moneybomb and the grassroots efforts to promote it. I think the BTO website recieved a big boost in the number of pledges that day, so calling in on his show is always good for exposure for initiatives concerning Ron Paul such as BTO. It is definitely worth it.

----------


## trey4sports

> If my memory serves me correct, there was a person on this forum who called in on AJ's show last week and informed him about the BTO moneybomb and the grassroots efforts to promote it. I think the BTO website recieved a big boost in the number of pledges that day, so calling in on his show is always good for exposure for initiatives CONCERNING rON Paul like BTO. It is definitely worth it.


Yes, I remember that, and I agree with you that it is a good idea to call in and promote the moneybomb. There was no spike in pledges that day though. 1 read is not going to do much.

----------


## donnay

If you need an answer quick, try Alex's sister Marleigh.  marleigh@infowars.com

----------


## r3volution

> AJ should be doing this for free, WTF?
> 
> Chipin to NH getting signs over this please, focus resources on early state initiatives if your going to do Chipin.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ire-SEE-THREAD


^^^ YEP

----------


## Revolution9

> you dont need to be experienced at business to know when $#@! stinks .
> you like to say move on a lot , are you a member ?


Yu just neg repped me and told me to go occupy another forum and you got the temerity and unwashed balls to trot yer dirty and hypocritical badass underwear out here to let everybody see them whilst you strut and stroll. Yer just whining because you are kicking and screaming and trying to instill fear and yer cries that the sky is gonna fall are being ignored. If these folks want to voluntarily do this then you have no bloody say in it and you look like an agent provocateur in trying to halt advertising on what is known to be a web based demographic with lots and lots of people that would love to "stick it to the man" by sending in a donation for BTO. So yer just gonna piss in everybody's cornflakes till they go PM with this to get you outta their hair? Or should I just take up all yer time and reply to everything you post in a cogent, related but audaciously vibrant manner whilst wielding the truth about your petty and conniving BS ego trip?

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> ya , suggesting to chip in to keep THIS forum funded and open is shady . lol good 1 .


This above is what one might moniker a prevaricating load of codswallop, balderdash and misdirection. You are entirely guilty of what was claimed and childishly misguided to think we cannot read previously archived posts in this thread. You are reeking of desperation which coupled to your underhanded tactics and prevarication does not paint a pretty social picture of you...

Rev9

----------


## Becker

there's no reason Alex Jones needs to charge for promoting this. 

it's no loss to him, if he cares even one bit for Ron paul collecting campaign money.

its of course, possible that he doesn't want that to happen, or doesn't trust the campaign's spending, in which case he'll treat a money bomb like any other commercial venture.

----------


## dusman

> there's no reason Alex Jones needs to charge for promoting this. 
> 
> it's no loss to him, if he cares even one bit for Ron paul collecting campaign money.
> 
> its of course, possible that he doesn't want that to happen, or doesn't trust the campaign's spending, in which case he'll treat a money bomb like any other commercial venture.


Again, this is flawed thinking. Anything Alex Jones does, will be from a business perspective. I've pointed out that there could be legal reasons why he wouldn't be able to. 

We SHOULD NOT be asking business entities to advertise for free. Again, we have done the very same thing with Free Talk Live and raised the money to promote it nationally, which it now is. To suggest that because Alex Jones might not do it for free, is reflective of his support for Ron Paul is a fallacy. I do not stand behind that ideal whatsoever. In fact, if I were in his shoes.. I would probably charge for advertising too and I'm a fervent Ron Paul supporter.

----------


## r3volution

> In fact, if I were in his shoes.. I would probably charge for advertising too


ya , that says it all .

----------


## trey4sports

Greedy capitalist pig. How dare he charge us to advertise on his website!

----------


## dusman

> ya , that says it all .


Right, like that is going to resonate with ANYONE on this forum. Luckily, the rest of the people here show their appreciation for my hard work building up the BlackThisOut.com web site, Twitter Strategies, and coordinating organizational efforts. All for free, even though I've taken a major hit on my own business, which was close to putting me on the streets. 

Good try, though.

----------


## Birdlady

It's pretty clear that r3volution has issues with Alex Jones. I certainly don't think AJ's 100% right on stuff, but he is the one who introduced me to Ron Paul about 8 years ago now. AJ has had RP on his show for years and years. AJ built up a lot of Ron Paul's original support base, so why in the world would we NOT do this? Maybe after we contact them, we will find out he will do some extras for free. Who knows? I don't expect anyone to give us freebies though. 

If it were any other news website with such a targeted audience, none of this BS would be happening in the thread. This BS was NOT going on when the Free Talk Live ad was being discussed (as far as I read through that thread), so I have to assume it is simply a personal issue with AJ. 

Take your personal issues elsewhere, like The Vent forum.

Also are we still waiting to hear back? I'm just curious as to how that is going... I hope we hear back sooner rather than later.

----------


## dusman

> It's pretty clear that r3volution has issues with Alex Jones. I certainly don't think AJ's 100% right on stuff, but he is the one who introduced me to Ron Paul about 8 years ago now. AJ has had RP on his show for years and years. AJ built up a lot of Ron Paul's original support base, so why in the world would we NOT do this? Maybe after we contact them, we will find out he will do some extras for free. Who knows? I don't expect anyone to give us freebies though. 
> 
> If it were any other news website with such a targeted audience, none of this BS would be happening in the thread. This BS was NOT going on when the Free Talk Live ad was being discussed (as far as I read through that thread), so I have to assume it is simply a personal issue with AJ. 
> 
> Take your personal issues elsewhere, like The Vent forum.
> 
> Also are we still waiting to hear back? I'm just curious as to how that is going... I hope we hear back sooner rather than later.


Birdlady, you make a good point. I doubt Alex Jones has made any sort of money so far from the support he has shown Ron Paul. Just for that reason alone, I think we should give back a little for his effort.

----------


## Crotale

As Elvis once said; a little less conversation a little more action.

All against, don't donate. All in favour, donate.

Until then, why not use your time more constructively by promoting the Black THIS Out moneybomb on facebook, youtube, twitter and article comments? Would be a far better use than just arguing the toss over this.

Please, please, please can we stop fighting between ourselves. The debate is to be had with neo-cons, socials and proponents of big government, not each other. C'mon guys, we're better than this.

----------


## JamesButabi

Still waiting to hear back.  Ive reached out through a couple mediums in hopes of a quick turnaround.

----------


## dusman

> Still waiting to hear back.  Ive reached out through a couple mediums in hopes of a quick turnaround.


Let's hope they get on it.

----------


## r3volution

lol , you guys are too much . i was the first to contact AJ to ask about putting up a banner and guess what ?? just like the rest of you , no response after 25 hrs . guess its not that important to him .. guess you need to wave a wad of cash in his face.

----------


## dusman

> lol , you guys are too much . i was the first to contact AJ to ask about putting up a banner and guess what ?? just like the rest of you , no response after 25 hrs . guess its not that important to him ..


Do you know how many e-mails they likely receive per day? Seriously, take your rhetoric elsewhere. Are you purposely putting your efforts toward working against Ron Paul?

----------


## r3volution

> Birdlady, you make a good point. I doubt Alex Jones has made any sort of money so far from the support he has shown Ron Paul. Just for that reason alone, I think we should give back a little for his effort.


i guarantee he has made money off promoting Paul . and i have no problem with that .

----------


## speciallyblend

blackthisout.com   seems if infowars was doing their jobs we wouldn't have to promote if they would just report about it. reminds me they are just like msm. if they did their job and reported on it , that would be different!

----------


## speciallyblend

> i guarantee he has made money off promoting Paul .



yeah he is not going to help the grassroots unless you pay him, that is the bottom line i got when trying to deal with him!! they should already be covering this, that makes him part of the blackthisout.com against the msm in my eyes!!  he is a money whore

----------


## r3volution

> yeah he is not going to help the grassroots unless you pay him, that is the bottom line i got when trying to deal with him!! they should already be covering this, that makes him part of the blackthisout.com against the msm in my eyes!!  he is a money whore


that is the point i have been trying to make . he makes money already when he talks about ron paul , which is fine . but to charge the grass roots to promote a grass roots money bomb is greedy . and he calls himself a patriot .

----------


## donnay

> Still waiting to hear back.  Ive reached out through a couple mediums in hopes of a quick turnaround.


If you need an answer quick, try Alex's sister Marleigh. marleigh@infowars.com    Marleigh is really good about getting back with people.

----------


## pacelli

Alex's first "infowars moneybomb" was his idea that he used after Ron Paul's campaign was over.  Used to fund the new infowars studio.

Just a little factoid.  Its the free market folks.  And the BTO moneybomb is in just about a week... so lets remain focused.

----------


## Aden

I'd be surprised if Alex acknowledged this moneybomb.  People on this forum bugged him to promote moneybombs for Rand and he never did.  To my knowledge he has not promoted any of Ron's this year, either.  I think the last moneybomb he talked about or promoted was Tea Party 07.  Not sure why he ignores stuff like this.

----------


## fcreature

You guys, I come from an extensive online marketing background. And I can 100% guarantee that funding a chip in for this advertising is totally worth it. 

For those of you who think Alex Jones should place the ad on his website for free, you are wrong. For starters we are all free market capitalists here. There is nothing wrong with trying to make a little money, especially with the value that his advertising space offers. Also, as someone else mentioned earlier, if Alex Jones put up a BTO moneybomb widget on the website for free he is using up prime real estate which he can NO LONGER SELL. That means he is not only donating free space for us, he is losing money he otherwise would have been able to make. RP supporters of all people should be able to understand that.

You can't ask for a better target audience than the one that infowars offers. Without a doubt this will be a profit yielding purchase.

----------


## trey4sports

> You guys, I come from an extensive online marketing background. And I can 100% guarantee that funding a chip in for this advertising is totally worth it. 
> 
> For those of you who think Alex Jones should place the ad on his website for free, you are wrong. For starters we are all free market capitalists here. There is nothing wrong with trying to make a little money, especially with the value that his advertising space offers. Also, as someone else mentioned earlier, if Alex Jones put up a BTO moneybomb widget on the website for free he is using up prime real estate which he can NO LONGER SELL. That means he is not only donating free space for us, he is losing money he otherwise would have been able to make. RP supporters of all people should be able to understand that.
> 
> You can't ask for a better target audience than the one that infowars offers. Without a doubt this will be a profit yielding purchase.


we can't say it will be profitable until we know the cost.

----------


## fcreature

You are right; however, I was making assumptions about the cost range from my past dealings with similar media buys. So long as infowars doesn't charge way more than what the typical rate for this kind of website is, it will likely be worth it. But yes, we must find out the prices before being 100% sure.

----------


## speciallyblend

> If you need an answer quick, try Alex's sister Marleigh. marleigh@infowars.com Marleigh is really good about getting back with people.


show me the money ,that is what the email reply will say!!  infowars cannot even do their job like fox,cnn and msnbc. they are part of the blackout or info wars would of already been covering this for weeks if not months!!     info wars is a phony $$$ making machine!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> You are right; however, I was making assumptions about the cost range from my past dealings with similar media buys. So long as infowars doesn't charge way more than what the typical rate for this kind of website is, it will likely be worth it. But yes, we must find out the prices before being 100% sure.



blackthisout is exactly what info wars has done along with msm!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> that is the point i have been trying to make . he makes money already when he talks about ron paul , which is fine . but to charge the grass roots to promote a grass roots money bomb is greedy . and he calls himself a patriot .


yeah i lost all respect for alex the $$$$$$ Jones when me and clay tried to work a grassroots project with info wars and they basically said pay us or no!

----------


## InTradePro

> yeah i lost all respect for alex the $$$$$$ Jones when me and clay tried to work a grassroots project with info wars and they basically said pay us or no!


Well then perhaps money is more wisely used on other sites such as drudgereport or even google.

----------


## dusman

> yeah i lost all respect for alex the $$$$$$ Jones when me and clay tried to work a grassroots project with info wars and they basically said pay us or no!


Of course they did. It's a business. Where do you people get off trying to get things for free? Seriously, you all have to be kids or something.

----------


## InTradePro

> Of course they did. It's a business. Where do you people get off trying to get things for free? Seriously, you all have to be kids or something.


Once you've got to that point. You are looking for the place with the best return on investment and that is unlikely to be on infowars.

----------


## trey4sports

> Once you've got to that point. You are looking for the place with the best return on investment and that is unlikely to be on infowars.


What? Without knowing the cost, then you have no clue which will provide the best ROI.

----------


## lucent

> Well then perhaps money is more wisely used on other sites such as drudgereport or even google.


Why the hell would you waste money on advertising a Ron Paul money bomb on Drudge or via Google?

----------


## donnay

> show me the money ,that is what the email reply will say!!  infowars cannot even do their job like fox,cnn and msnbc. they are part of the blackout or info wars would of already been covering this for weeks if not months!!     info wars is a phony $$$ making machine!!


You really are clueless...if you listen to Alex Jones daily, you'd know that there isn't a day that goes by that Alex doesn't gives props to Dr. Paul and even dedicates entire segments praising Dr. Paul.  He tries to get Dr. Paul on monthly, and he and his crew write outstanding articles about Dr. Paul.

So please get off your high horse before fall.

----------


## InTradePro

> What? Without knowing the cost, then you have no clue which will provide the best ROI.


That's not quite true. Cost of advertising space when your getting into  "for profit sites" trend towards the amount other advertisers are willing to pay, which in turn depend on the demographics and ability to focus them. Large none US traffic for example on infowars is one issue that you don't have if you used google and to a lesser extent with drudge.

----------


## dusman

> Once you've got to that point. You are looking for the place with the best return on investment and that is unlikely to be on infowars.


Well, I would imagine to run a few days of promotion on infowars isn't going to be anything significant on investment. Let's say it's $1,000. Are you guys seriously suggesting that a 5-8 million audience, that is probably very pro-Paul, won't generate at least 20 donors at $50? I'd imagine that $1,000 investment has the potential of raising tens of thousands of dollars for Ron Paul, maybe more. 

I still don't really get the argument against this. As Birdlady mentioned, it seems like really this is simply just about bias toward Alex Jones. I can understand that. I really can. However, the fact that he has millions of followers cannot be ignored. So, it would be interesting to see whether those opposed to this effort are also opposed to Alex Jones.

Nonetheless, my goal is to make this moneybomb a success. These type of efforts do have an impact and contribute to that goal.

----------


## InTradePro

> Why the hell would you waste money on advertising a Ron Paul money bomb on Drudge or via Google?


Why do you think it would be a waste?
Why wouldn't you go to the places with the best return on investment?

----------


## dusman

> Why do you think it would be a waste?
> Why wouldn't you go to the places with the best return on investment?


The web sites with the best ROI are going to be those with high traffic focused on the ideals Ron Paul bases his whole platform on.

----------


## InTradePro

> The web sites with the best ROI are going to be those with high traffic focused on the ideals Ron Paul bases his whole platform on.


Well we can but guess which place is best at this point, but I would guess that targetted US traffic such as US based people who have liked Ron Paul on facebook is a better return then Infowars with it's none US traffic. I'm first to admit we don't know for sure, and it would be good to find out.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You really are clueless...if you listen to Alex Jones daily, you'd know that there isn't a day that goes by that Alex doesn't gives props to Dr. Paul and even dedicates entire segments praising Dr. Paul. He tries to get Dr. Paul on monthly, and he and his crew write outstanding articles about Dr. Paul.
> 
> So please get off your high horse before fall.


wtf are you talking about p[lease show me where he has talked about blackthis out moneybomb for ron paul? on that note he has blacked it out just like msm, get off your high horse and understand wtf i am saying! show me his coverage of the moneybomb? point made exactly he has blacked it out just like msm. ps i know who alex jones is i was talking about the moneybomb which he has blackedout just like msm    ps i read your post and nothing you said above addresses what i was talking about the blackthisout moneybomb so you made my point for me on your high horse!!

----------


## donnay

> wtf are you talking about p[lease show me where he has talked about blackthis out moneybomb for ron paul? on that note he has blacked it out just like msm, get off your high horse and understand wtf i am saying! show me his coverage of the moneybomb? point made exactly he has blacked it out just like msm. ps i know who alex jones is i was talking about the moneybomb which he has blackedout just like msm    ps i read your post and nothing you said above addresses what i was talking about the blackthisout moneybomb so you made my point for me on your high horse!!


My response was about your snarly response with regards to emailing Infowars about advertising.  I never said he talked about the money bomb, so why don't you go back and reread what I wrote.

Alex Jones is not omnipresent--he can't be everywhere and do everything, and he is a mere mortal--just like you and me.  He has a whole host of issues he covers, and supports Dr. Paul in lots of ways.  Also, he may not know about this money bomb, you think?  But regardless, you lump him in with MSM and that is totally disingenuous, and you are wrong.  Alex has done a lot to rally people around Dr. Paul, and I am frankly tired of people besmirching and mocking Alex Jones, he is a true patriot that does a lot of good.  So deal with it!

----------


## Danke

> I never said he talked about the money bomb...


Maybe not this one, but I'm pretty sure he has for past money bombs.  He certainly supports Paul and has had him on as a guest many times promoting donations to the campaigns. I'd wager Ron restricts his appearances on AJ's show more than AJ.  AJ loves to have guest like RP on.

----------


## trey4sports

> That's not quite true. Cost of advertising space when your getting into  "for profit sites" trend towards the amount other advertisers are willing to pay, which in turn depend on the demographics and ability to focus them. Large none US traffic for example on infowars is one issue that you don't have if you used google and to a lesser extent with drudge.


Drudge uses Google. 

Yes, demographics make a huge impact on ROI but cost is probably the biggest piece of the puzzle, you cannot in any way know how good your potential ROI is if you don't know the cost.

----------


## r3volution

well it looks like more people in this thread oppose this idea than are willing to donate so it is kind of a moot point . but if the 4 of you all want to give alex the 5million dollar man about $1k each to run a banner for 3 days i say GO FOR IT (assuming he ever gets back to you) .
the rest of us will be funding Ron him self or other grass roots projects that will really make a difference . 

like the chip in for the really big sign - http://bannerproject.chipin.com/ron-paul-banner-project

----------


## dusman

> well it looks like more people in this thread oppose this idea than are willing to donate so it is kind of a moot point . but if the 4 of you all want to give alex the 5million dollar man about $1k each to run a banner for 3 days i say GO FOR IT (assuming he ever gets back to you) .
> the rest of us will be funding Ron him self or other grass roots projects that will really make a difference . 
> 
> like the chip in for the really big sign - http://bannerproject.chipin.com/ron-paul-banner-project


Thanks. We will do just that and help make the BTO moneybomb even more a success.

----------


## r3volution

> Thanks. We will do just that and help make the BTO moneybomb even more a success.


cant wait to see that chip in meter EXPLODE . lol /sarcasm (also assuming he gets back to you )

edit , i do hope the MB is a success . as long as so called "supporters" dont try to profit off of it

----------


## dusman

> cant wait to see that chip in meter EXPLODE . lol /sarcasm (also assuming he gets back to you )
> 
> edit , i do hope the MB is a success . as long as so called "supporters" dont try to profit off of it


So, does this mean in fact your intention was to sabotage this effort? I mean, after all, it does very much seem that way. 

Nonetheless, as long as we have time, your efforts were entirely fruitless as I'm sure we have plenty of people out of the 30k here that will help.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

So after 22 pages of non action, what's the deal? Is this a go or no? Down to chipin, what are the details? Times a wastin

----------


## r3volution

> So, does this mean in fact your intention was to sabotage this effort? I mean, after all, it does very much seem that way. 
> 
> Nonetheless, as long as we have time, your efforts were entirely fruitless as I'm sure we have plenty of people out of the 30k here that will help.


my efforts are only to stop malinvestment by fellow supporters that may not know who alex is , would you like me to explain what that means with Ron Paul videos ?

----------


## PatriotOne

Nah...were just waiting for the info on pricing so a chip in can be set up.  We're just not wasting our time talking to trolls trying to derail the effort.




> well it looks like more people in this thread oppose this idea than are willing to donate so it is kind of a moot point . but if the 4 of you all want to give alex the 5million dollar man about $1k each to run a banner for 3 days i say GO FOR IT (assuming he ever gets back to you) .
> the rest of us will be funding Ron him self or other grass roots projects that will really make a difference . 
> 
> like the chip in for the really big sign - http://bannerproject.chipin.com/ron-paul-banner-project

----------


## trey4sports

> cant wait to see that chip in meter EXPLODE . lol /sarcasm (also assuming he gets back to you )
> 
> edit , i do hope the MB is a success . as long as so called "supporters" dont try to profit off of it


You are acting incredibly childish.

----------


## fcreature

Wait...having supporters buy signs is a better idea than purchasing ads that will likely result in hundreds of thousands of dollars in donations? Since when did signs win a campaign?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This whole thread needs to be thrown to the dust bin and restarted when $$$ for banners are announced and a chipin is started. This way, the 'idea' of activism is gone and the effort is underway. Then mods can deal with project detractors in whatever way they choose to. I thank r3v for his caution in dealing with Jones but, the fact is, we need to snag as many of his readers as possible to boost us on 10-19. I went in on the FTL bid and will do it again for AJ despite me not being a fan of his.

----------


## speciallyblend

I encourage everyone to use their money and fill the chipin so that alex can do the job that he is suppose to do like msm and report liberty news! Yes i endorse bribing him to stop blacking out the blackout!! i encourage you all to send your money to him in hopes he will do his job and promote the newsworthy moneybomb!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Wait...having supporters buy signs is a better idea than purchasing ads that will likely result in hundreds of thousands of dollars in donations? Since when did signs win a campaign?



I encourage everyone to use their money and fill the chipin so that alex can do the job that he is suppose to do like msm and report liberty news! Yes i endorse bribing him to stop blacking out the blackout!! i encourage you all to send your money to him in hopes he will do his job and promote the newsworthy moneybomb!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I encourage everyone to use their money and fill the chipin so that alex can do the job that he is suppose to do like msm and report liberty news! Yes i endorse bribing him to stop blacking out the blackout!! i encourage you all to send your money to him in hopes he will do his job and promote the newsworthy moneybomb!!


Well, I've read this thread front and back (yesterday) and there was no chipin, I still haven't found one and I'm not going to look thru all pages again. Sooo, end this bust of a thread and start a new one with the damn chipin, stating the obvious about the plans of going on AJ's site(s) for BTO. This thread is toxic for any strategic effort aimed at the next MB.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Well, I've read this thread front and back (yesterday) and there was no chipin, I still haven't found one and I'm not going to look thru all pages again. Sooo, end this bust of a thread and start a new one with the damn chipin, stating the obvious about the plans of going on AJ's site(s) for BTO. This thread is toxic for any strategic effort aimed at the next MB.


if someone makes a chipin ,i will do my best to keep it bumped

----------


## Becker

> Again, this is flawed thinking. Anything Alex Jones does, will be from a business perspective. I've pointed out that there could be legal reasons why he wouldn't be able to.


No it's not flawed think. If Alex Jones wants to yell at his seat that the world is going to end unless to fight the NWO with Ron Paul, he better put his money where his mouth is, I know he more likely doesn't care and doesn't believe it, which is why he can afford to think about money.






> We SHOULD NOT be asking business entities to advertise for free.


We should if they claim to be people who care about something other than money, if they advertise themselves as money making schemes rather than serious education or political organizations, that's different. 




> Again, we have done the very same thing with Free Talk Live and raised the money to promote it nationally, which it now is.


Free talk live aren't conspiracy theorist, and don't support voting, that's why they wouldn't do it for free. There are other reasons I'm sure, but I don't expect their vote or support. 




> To suggest that because Alex Jones might not do it for free, is reflective of his support for Ron Paul is a fallacy.


No, it's not. What else would be reflective of his support? 
Or his faith in Paul getting elected? If he believes there's better places to send money, I respect that, then he shouldn't accept advertising money to promote something he'd not do himself. 




> I do not stand behind that ideal whatsoever. In fact, if I were in his shoes.. I would probably charge for advertising too and I'm a fervent Ron Paul supporter.


so you want Ron Paul's campaign to make a few extra thousand dollars ONLY IF you are paid? Yeah, that's fervent.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Nah...were just waiting for the info on pricing so a chip in can be set up. We're just not wasting our time talking to trolls trying to derail the effort.


what he is saying is this. why is alex jones not doing his job like msm? oo he is. he is blacking out the blackout just like msm. Why is he not covering this already news event? It is his freaking job ,just like msm except he is suppose to be reporting liberty news!! This is why he is reminding you . We shouldn't have to buy an ad if this msm whore w ould do his freaking job in the first place. I fully understand what he is trying totell you folks! I say go ahead and send the man your money to do a job he is suppose to do for free ,report the freaking news!! sad day when you have to pay a revolution media outlet to report the goddamn news!!

----------


## Becker

> Greedy capitalist pig. How dare he charge us to advertise on his website!


don't omit details, how dare he charge us to advertise on his website when 
a) it's not to benefit us financially
b) he wants people to believe he believes the world will end unless Ron Paul is elected
c) he wants us to believe he believes Ron Paul has a chance
d) he wants Ron Paul to be the first place people invest their money 
(I'm sure its none of the above)

----------


## Becker

> Well then perhaps money is more wisely used on other sites such as drudgereport or even google.


I would say not for money bombs. Since money bombs only work on the targeted audience, dedicated supporters. 

in general, yes, google and drudge report are better places to reach a wider audience for awareness and new recruits.

----------


## Becker

> It's pretty clear that r3volution has issues with Alex Jones. I certainly don't think AJ's 100% right on stuff, but he is the one who introduced me to Ron Paul about 8 years ago now. AJ has had RP on his show for years and years. AJ built up a lot of Ron Paul's original support base, so why in the world would we NOT do this? Maybe after we contact them, we will find out he will do some extras for free. Who knows? I don't expect anyone to give us freebies though. 
> 
> If it were any other news website with such a targeted audience, none of this BS would be happening in the thread. This BS was NOT going on when the Free Talk Live ad was being discussed (as far as I read through that thread), so I have to assume it is simply a personal issue with AJ. 
> 
> Take your personal issues elsewhere, like The Vent forum.
> 
> Also are we still waiting to hear back? I'm just curious as to how that is going... I hope we hear back sooner rather than later.


this is not personal, it's about asking people not to waste money on a person who won't do the campaign a simple gesture.

----------


## speciallyblend

> don't omit details, how dare he charge us to advertise on his website when 
> a) it's not to benefit us financially
> b) he wants people to believe he believes the world will end unless Ron Paul is elected
> c) he wants us to believe he believes Ron Paul has a chance
> d) he wants Ron Paul to be the first place people invest their money 
> (I'm sure its none of the above)


exactly, i thought he was a news source?? just like msm?? why is he not reporting the liberty news? ooo he wants us to buy ads. so now not only do we need to bribe msm we have to bribe the very liberty news networks to do their job ,report news! alex jones in my eyes is a media whore like beck,but i am willing to help folks send their money to him if it helps ron paul!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> this is not personal, it's about asking people not to waste money on a person who won't do the campaign a simple gesture.


alex jones has no intention of reporting news unless he can make a buck$$$$$$. god forbid he actually reports a newsworthy grassroots project as a news service should especially a revolution media outlet!! I learned back in 2007-2008. That alex jones in nothing more then a media whore,now will someone get the chipin up for the whore so we can send him out some  f money! I need to wear a condom for this chipin!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> this is not personal, it's about asking people not to waste money on a person who won't do the campaign a simple gesture.


note to birdlady,
free talk would actually cover stories without  asking for money to cover liberty news!! the same cannot be said for aj!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Lets do it. Perfect idea.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Mods, lol. Why do you let this thread go on, it's totally disruptive to the effort that could be afforded to here. I appreciate the debate about the merits of this thing (it's long been over) but why stand by whilst some are at each others' throats? How many days can we let this by w/ this thread being a civil war before any of you (mods) have the cajones to scrap and rebuild? Look, if the 12th goes by and this thread stands like a champ, you mods have BS-d this entire community and have wasted valuable time to paste Paul (or at least allowed it to happen) on another worthwhile leg of the internet to get a better result on 10-19.

----------


## Becker

> exactly, i thought he was a news source?? just like msm?? why is he not reporting the liberty news? ooo he wants us to buy ads. so now not only do we need to bribe msm we have to bribe the very liberty news networks to do their job ,report news! alex jones in my eyes is a media whore like beck,but i am willing to help folks send their money to him if it helps ron paul!!


i'm not. if he doesn't care enough to lift a finger or make a mention on his show, he likely doesn't believe in it, it would be a farce and counterproductive to his audience.

----------


## Becker

> Mods, lol. Why do you let this thread go on, it's totally disruptive to the effort that could be afforded to here. I appreciate the debate about the merits of this thing (it's long been over) but why stand by whilst some are at each others' throats? How many days can we let this by w/ this thread being a civil war before any of you (mods) have the cajones to scrap and rebuild? Look, if the 12th goes by and this thread stands like a champ, you mods have BS-d this entire community and have wasted valuable time to paste Paul (or at least allowed it to happen) on another worthwhile leg of the internet to get a better result on 10-19.


cajones, no pun intended?

and you're damn right I will disrupt people from sending money without a good buyer beware warning.

----------


## lucent

Becker, quit trolling.

----------


## Danke

I think the naysayers don't listen to AJ much.  It is almost a daily occurance that RP is mentioned in a positive light, as the only candidate with real solutions.

----------


## lucent

This thread *i**s not about* whether Alex Jones really supports Ron Paul or not. It is absolutely irrelevant to the topic at hand.

----------


## dusman

> Mods, lol. Why do you let this thread go on, it's totally disruptive to the effort that could be afforded to here. I appreciate the debate about the merits of this thing (it's long been over) but why stand by whilst some are at each others' throats? How many days can we let this by w/ this thread being a civil war before any of you (mods) have the cajones to scrap and rebuild? Look, if the 12th goes by and this thread stands like a champ, you mods have BS-d this entire community and have wasted valuable time to paste Paul (or at least allowed it to happen) on another worthwhile leg of the internet to get a better result on 10-19.


I actually agree here. This thread has gotten completely derailed. We'll start a new thread when we get details. I'm sure James will be happy to PM me the details so we can begin.

----------


## dusman

> This thread *i**s not about* whether Alex Jones really supports Ron Paul or not. It is absolutely irrelevant to the topic at hand.


Exactly. I could care less of Alex Jones intentions. I'm more interested in his 5-6 million person base.. but that apparently doesn't make sense to some of these people.

----------


## speciallyblend

> This thread *i**s not about* whether Alex Jones really supports Ron Paul or not. It is absolutely irrelevant to the topic at hand.


i have asked 2 times now for someone toshow me links of aj news show covering the news of blackthisout.com 

this is about aj not promoting the moneybomb but wanting us to pay for him to promote it. i can understand msm but a revolution outlet not willing to cover this?? aj blacking out the blackout just like msm. that is all we have said and no one can give us a link to show he is doing his job! reporting the liberty movements news! 

i said i fully support sending your money to his bribery chipin so he will do the job he is suppose to do already!!

now give me some links showing aj reporting on blackthisout!!

----------


## Becker

> This thread *i**s not about* whether Alex Jones really supports Ron Paul or not. It is absolutely irrelevant to the topic at hand.


no, it's completely relevant.

nobody should waste a penny on Alex Jones if he doesn't care enough about a money bomb to make a free plug. 

this thread is about sending money to Alex Jones, if Alex Jones were somebody who either didn't know or care about Ron Paul, that's what people pay for, but he isn't. He has more than ample opportunity to promote this money bomb if he wishes to, if he doesn't wish to, why waste your money on him?

----------


## Becker

> Exactly. I could care less of Alex Jones intentions. I'm more interested in his 5-6 million person base.. but that apparently doesn't make sense to some of these people.


there is no 5-6 million base.

there's only 300M americans. 

you think 2% of Americans are his audience? or that most of his audience are not in the US (which makes this useless anyway).

----------


## dusman

> no, it's completely relevant.
> 
> nobody should waste a penny on Alex Jones if he doesn't care enough about a money bomb to make a free plug. 
> 
> this thread is about sending money to Alex Jones, if Alex Jones were somebody who either didn't know or care about Ron Paul, that's what people pay for, but he isn't. He has more than ample opportunity to promote this money bomb if he wishes to, if he doesn't wish to, why waste your money on him?


Sure, let's not tap into a 5-8 million viewer base that is mostly pro-Paul, because that doesn't make any sense right? Lucent is right, it has nothing to do with Alex Jones.

----------


## Becker

> Exactly. I could care less of Alex Jones intentions. I'm more interested in his 5-6 million person base.. but that apparently doesn't make sense to some of these people.


it doesn't makes sense to me, because it's a great overlap of the same market. plus your numbers are just wrong.

----------


## Becker

> Sure, let's not tap into a 5-8 million viewer base that is mostly pro-Paul, because that doesn't make any sense right? Lucent is right, it has nothing to do with Alex Jones.


it does have to do with Alex.

if he doesn't care enough to promote it, he probably has an audience which won't, unless his audience are willing to do something he isn't, making him the ultimate con man.

where did you get this 5-8 M number from? LOL

----------


## dusman

> it doesn't makes sense to me, because it's a great overlap of the same market. plus your numbers are just wrong.


Fact remains, we are working at goals that put BTO in front of a large audience that would be receptive. To me, Free Talk Live and Alex Jones are interchangeable entities... we didn't get any complaints about Free Talk Live chip-in and raised the $750.00 to advertise to their huge audience. Your opposition is purely about Alex Jones and that has nothing to do with why we are doing a chip-in. It is solely about his audience.

----------


## trey4sports

> Sure, let's not tap into a 5-8 million viewer base that is mostly pro-Paul, because that doesn't make any sense right? Lucent is right, it has nothing to do with Alex Jones.


Just let it go. it's a great idea, and if the we get a response back from an Infowars rep. we should be able to get a chipin filled quick. Trolls will troll.

----------


## Becker

> Fact remains, we are working at goals that put BTO in front of a large audience that would be receptive. To me, Free Talk Live and Alex Jones are interchangeable entities... we didn't get any complaints about Free Talk Live chip-in and raised the $750.00 to advertise to their huge audience. Your opposition is purely about Alex Jones and that has nothing to do with why we are doing a chip-in. It is solely about his audience.


by the way, get your numbers straight

its 3M "absolute unique" per month.
Meaning about 100,000 per day. 
its the same people viewing his say day after day.
Far less than a million are his audience in all.

----------


## dusman

> by the way, get your numbers straight
> 
> its 3M "absolute unique" per month.
> Meaning about 100,000 per day. 
> its the same people viewing his say day after day.
> Far less than a million are his audience in all.


So you don't think of those people we can't get about 100 to donate to Ron Paul? Just 100 would probably justify the cost of the chip-in.

Either way, Trey4Sports is right. I'm tired of trying to prove my point.

----------


## Becker

> So you don't think of those people we can't get about 100 to donate to Ron Paul? Just 100 would probably justify the cost of the chip-in.
> 
> Either way, Trey4Sports is right. I'm tired of trying to prove my point.


your money, I tried too.

----------


## PatriotOne

> what he is saying is this. why is alex jones not doing his job like msm? oo he is. he is blacking out the blackout just like msm. Why is he not covering this already news event? It is his freaking job ,just like msm except he is suppose to be reporting liberty news!! This is why he is reminding you . We shouldn't have to buy an ad if this msm whore w ould do his freaking job in the first place. I fully understand what he is trying totell you folks! I say go ahead and send the man your money to do a job he is suppose to do for free ,report the freaking news!! sad day when you have to pay a revolution media outlet to report the goddamn news!!


Reality check.  AJ is a real person with real bills to pay.  He has a studio, a staff, etc. he needs to pay for so that he can keep his pulpit open.  Over the past 5 years he has given RP an incalcuable amount of advertising for free....on a daily basis!  It's about damn time we reward him for his efforts by actually paying for some advertising instead of acting like a bunch of welfare queens expecting everything for free.  You don't agree?  Fine.  Don't contribute.  But those of us who know the pay-out to the campaign during the money bomb will be a 1000 fold, of not more, want to contribute and we don't care what you think.

The only thing I am disappointed in is that this wasn't thought of earlier and might not be able to happen for this moneybomb.

----------


## bluesc

> by the way, get your numbers straight
> 
> its 3M "absolute unique" per month.
> Meaning about 100,000 per day. 
> its the same people viewing his say day after day.
> Far less than a million are his audience in all.


You're wrong. Absolute unique viewers in the range of one month is 3M. Each person is counted once during the time period. About 1.1M - 1.5M of those unique visitors are in the US. How many of them would visit the site before Oct 19th is anyones guess. I'd say a lot of them though.

If we have to pay, we pay. Alex $#@!ing admires Ron, you can tell, but they are running a business. If Alex can't be made aware, or doesn't promote it on his show, we can still raise the money to put an ad up on infowars. It is OUR target audience. Stop trying to ruin a grassroots idea. You remind me of someone.

----------


## apex

Time is running out! (first post w00t)

----------


## lucent

> So you don't think of those people we can't get about 100 to donate to Ron Paul? Just 100 would probably justify the cost of the chip-in.
> 
> Either way, Trey4Sports is right. I'm tired of trying to prove my point.


We should look into advertising on abovetopsecret.com as well. We don't have many days left.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

*It's quite simple...*

If you're not going to help this idea along, or have nothing nice to say... don't say it.  *Here's your warning*.  The report center for Mods is being filled with this petty arguing/bullshitting.

----------


## JamesButabi

I have been unable to get a detailed response thus far via both the studio, webpage, and email.  I will start a thread dedicated to other avenues of quick response shortly that we could possibly do.

----------


## orenbus

Just so you guys know in the future there is a way to avoid people arguing against a project or promotion of an idea, reducing trolls, etc. If you read the forum guidelines all you need to do is add this line in the OP:

"This is a Q&A and planning thread, the idea is not open for debate".






> There has been a lot of discussion and concern here recently about negativity towards other peoples ideas and projects. It should be noted however that the forum guidelines allow for simple ways to advert issues- the easy way is to take advantage of this forum guideline:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=22
> + Off-topic posts - Posts that do not relate to the threads intent are subject to being deleted. 
> 
> Thus all that is needed is in your original post to add a comment such as "This is a Q&A and planning thread, the idea is not open for debate". It then makes it clear that any debating or criticism of the idea is off-topic and subject to being deleted (as flagged by the topic starter).
> 
> This isn't to say that someone else couldn't start another thread providing constructive criticism of the idea, but this should likely be done in "Hot Topics" and should not violate the guideline:
> + If you are to be critical of another users ideas or message please do so in a respectful manner. It is possible to discuss your points as to why you feel the way you do, ideally you should include alternate suggestions or acknowledge you have none. 
> ...


Quoted from the following thread in the Forum Guidelines, Introduction & More section:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eeling-beat-up

----------


## trey4sports

I completely understand where Revolution and the naysayers are coming from.... 

when people are publicly soliciting funds for a project i think it needs to be debated and vetted, but the debate was just stooping to a new low with every new post. Attacks were getting personal and no one was absorbing either side of the argument. Personally, i like the idea of adv. with infowars, and have no problem with some naysayers naysin' but let's keep it above board.

----------


## cdc482

Why wouldn't Alex Jones himself tell viewers about BTO. He loves RP.

----------


## Becker

> Why wouldn't Alex Jones himself tell viewers about BTO. He loves RP.


read the above warning.

----------


## trey4sports

god damnit, Alex Jones. We really need this advertising.

----------


## Anti Federalist

This is the smartest thing I've read on the subject.

Fact of the matter is that there *certainly* are legal hurdles to promoting the idea on paid advertising slot for free.

However he can talk about Ron all he wants, which AJ does, and has been doing, and will continue to do.

I'm always amazed at the AJ hate that radiates from some quarters around here, when it was the AJ fan base that was critical in helping catapult Paul to where he is today.





> Ok, now here he may have a point. Although it maybe arguable that this could fall under FEC guidelines for "Volunteer Activity with *No Limits*" specific to the Internet Activity section it is more likely that this would fall under the "Volunteer Activity *Subject to Limits*" specific to the Incidental Use of Corporate Facilities and in which case the Individual must reimburse the organization to the extent that his/her activity increased the corporate overhead or operating costs. 11 CFR 114.9 (a)(1) and (b)(2)
> 
> Under that situation then yes it would make sense to do a chipin to protect AJ's company from being liable of doing illegal campaigning on behalf of a candidate without following FEC guidelines.
> 
> At first I was saying try and get AJ just to do it for free, but if there is a legal issue then yes it's better to take the chipin approach, although in my mind it's stupid, it does add a layer of protection.

----------


## dusman

I think we may need to reconsider alternative sources, as it doesn't appear we are going to get a timely enough response on this.

----------


## mr_x

maybe post on their forums and see if anyone there can give you better help or better advice... i could've swore that a very few people there have the means to get in contact with AJ if need be.

----------


## lucent

I still suggest also trying to advertise on abovetopsecret.com

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Why this thread is still open is beyond me. Nothing has been accomplished either way yet it is sucking (some of) the air out of GC. Glad to see that not a thing has been hashed out since my last plea to end it, . The FTL thread accomplished a complete idea and goal in half the space. Time is short going forward, so wth is gonna happen here? Clearly AJ isn't going to give us a freebie..

----------


## speciallyblend

> This is the smartest thing I've read on the subject.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that there *certainly* are legal hurdles to promoting the idea on paid advertising slot for free.
> 
> However he can talk about Ron all he wants, which AJ does, and has been doing, and will continue to do.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the AJ hate that radiates from some quarters around here, when it was the AJ fan base that was critical in helping catapult Paul to where he is today.


i am still amazed that no one can show me one link or story that aj has done on blackthisout.com , even the judge has done a story! Can someone show me aj covering blackthisout.com?? isn't aj suppose to be a news source??  

i am all for bribing a liberty news outlet ,but shouldn't they already be covering the story like msm .ooo yeah blackthisout.com

----------


## speciallyblend

> Why this thread is still open is beyond me. Nothing has been accomplished either way yet it is sucking (some of) the air out of GC. Glad to see that not a thing has been hashed out since my last plea to end it, . The FTL thread accomplished a complete idea and goal in half the space. Time is short going forward, so wth is gonna happen here? Clearly AJ isn't going to give us a freebie..


said that from the beginning of course no freebies. I guess the judge covered it though!! you have to payoff liberty news(aj) now or they black it out like msm!! where is the chipin for this? i did say i would promote it so others could donate!! 

gonna google blackthisout and aj see what comes up , i expect ron paul forums to come up.

only thing i got in google was dp and rpf nothing on alex jones and blackthisout.com . i guess we got blacked out!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

We need a plan B asap. Anyone have any alternative sites that we can advertise on???

----------


## ninepointfive

> i am still amazed that no one can show me one link or story that aj has done on blackthisout.com , even the judge has done a story! Can someone show me aj covering blackthisout.com?? isn't aj suppose to be a news source??  
> 
> i am all for bribing a liberty news outlet ,but shouldn't they already be covering the story like msm .ooo yeah blackthisout.com


I'd say Alex is innocent until proven guilty. Plus the contributions in kind thing that was mentioned earlier, and more in depth under this thread.  post 261

----------


## speciallyblend

> We need a plan B asap. Anyone have any alternative sites that we can advertise on???


why not the judge's show on fox? he actually covered it!  Online forums minus rpf maybe?? what other forums are huge besides rpf??

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'd say Alex is innocent until proven guilty. Plus the contributions in kind thing that was mentioned earlier, and more in depth under this thread. post 261


you almost sounded like herman cain teasing, i googled it and not a peep from aj on blackthisout, the internet doesn't lie!!

i know who aj is all i am saying is if you do not show him the $$$$. he will not show you the time of day!!  odd that he hasn't covered the blackthisout.

----------


## Danke

> why not the judge's show on fox? he actually covered it!  Online forums minus rpf maybe?? what other forums are huge besides rpf??


On Info Wars Forum: 

"★★★Black THIS Out Moneybomb  October 19th  blackthisout [DOT] com★★★
Help Ron Paul and send a message to the mainstream media at﻿ the same time: Censorship is not OK!
Be part of history for what will turn out to be the largest single-day, grassroots campaign finance initiative ever!
blackthisout [DOT] com"

----------


## ninepointfive

> you almost sounded like herman cain teasing, i googled it and not a peep from aj on blackthisout, the internet doesn't lie!!
> 
> i know who aj is all i am saying is if you do not show him the $$$$. he will not show you the time of day!!  odd that he hasn't covered the blackthisout.


I contacted their media team about the delegates training page, and never had a response back. I'd say it's a good idea to pursue other avenues with the short amount of time left like others have suggested.

----------


## Becker

funny that prison planet has its own forum, and there doesn't seem to be any mention of this. 

(I looked in the Ron Paul 2012 section)

----------


## Thomas

6 days

----------


## Danke

> funny that prison planet has its own forum, and there doesn't seem to be any mention of this. 
> 
> (I looked in the Ron Paul 2012 section)


I just posted it a few posts above.

----------


## qwerty

call to the show and tell about BTO!

----------


## Jingles

I have no idea why we would have to spend money to get Alex Jones to promote a moneybomb. Hell, he does that on his own most of the time...

----------


## speciallyblend

> On Info Wars Forum: 
> 
> "★★★Black THIS Out Moneybomb – October 19th – blackthisout [DOT] com★★★
> Help Ron Paul and send a message to the mainstream media at﻿ the same time: Censorship is not OK!
> Be part of history for what will turn out to be the largest single-day, grassroots campaign finance initiative ever!
> blackthisout [DOT] com"


nice to see someone posted it in a forum i guess but isn't infowars suppose to be a news site/ if so where are the reporters covering blackthisout.com? i googled and found nothing from aj and blackthisout, nice to see you found a forum post!!  maybe we can get the judge to not cover it on his show and just post on a fox forum!!

----------


## trey4sports

> you almost sounded like herman cain teasing, i googled it and not a peep from aj on blackthisout, the internet doesn't lie!!
> 
> i know who aj is all i am saying is if you do not show him the $$$$. he will not show you the time of day!!  odd that he hasn't covered the blackthisout.



yes he did mention it. There is a yt around here somewhere of him talking about it.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I have no idea why we would have to spend money to get Alex Jones to promote a moneybomb. Hell, he does that on his own most of the time...


danke found a forum post but i would love to hear some audio or video or text of a story written by a reporter for info wars> got any links. my point is why hasn't he covered it with a story written. You have links of this coverage in the last few days? or at all since blackthisout minus a forum posting!!


trey says there is a youtube out there so i will attempt to search yt once i am home!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> yes he did mention it. There is a yt around here somewhere of him talking about it.



thank you, i have been asking for several days, now to find it!! my point is why isn't he covering it more if he is a liberty news outlet!!  nice to see the judge covering it!

----------


## lucent

Couldn't be do some targeted Google Ads? I am not sure how exactly it works, but target Google searches for 'Ron Paul' and websites supporters would most likely visit?

----------


## dusman

> Couldn't be do some targeted Google Ads? I am not sure how exactly it works, but target Google searches for 'Ron Paul' and websites supporters would most likely visit?


We've already been doing that so far. It's been somewhat ok, but not sure if that would yield a great result since it's CPC.

----------


## lucent

> We've already been doing that so far. It's been somewhat ok, but not sure if that would yield a great result since it's CPC.


What about using Google TV ads to target a 30 sec or 60 sec TV ad at Judge and Stossel? It's suppose to be easy and quick.

http://www.google.com/ads/tv/

----------


## trey4sports

> What about using Google TV ads to target a 30 sec or 60 sec TV ad at Judge and Stossel? It's suppose to be easy and quick.
> 
> http://www.google.com/ads/tv/



would take too long to get a new account and new ad approved.

----------


## lucent

> would take too long to get a new account and new ad approved.


How about ads on alternet and rawstory?

http://web.blogads.com/advertising/a...88f8ef3c7da7fd

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/advertise/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> i am still amazed that no one can show me one link or story that aj has done on blackthisout.com , even the judge has done a story! Can someone show me aj covering blackthisout.com?? isn't aj suppose to be a news source??  
> 
> i am all for bribing a liberty news outlet ,but shouldn't they already be covering the story like msm .ooo yeah blackthisout.com


A women called in last week and promoted it, he talked about it and the campaign for about 10 minutes.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Can somebody give me a summary on the progress of this? I supported it in the beginning of the thread, but haven't followed it. We don't have a lot of time left.

----------


## dusman

> What about using Google TV ads to target a 30 sec or 60 sec TV ad at Judge and Stossel? It's suppose to be easy and quick.
> 
> http://www.google.com/ads/tv/


We did talk about that and it would be an interesting approach. However, it's pretty tight time frame to put a video together.

I did like the idea of maybe promoting on AboveTopSecret, but it tends to be overly Conspiracy Theory related.

----------


## lucent

> We did talk about that and it would be an interesting approach. However, it's pretty tight time frame to put a video together.
> 
> I did like the idea of maybe promoting on AboveTopSecret, but it tends to be overly Conspiracy Theory related.


AboveTopSecret has a concentration of Ron Paul supporters which is why it is good.

----------


## trey4sports

> AboveTopSecret has a concentration of Ron Paul supporters which is why it is good.



I like the idea.

----------


## dusman

http://www.gorillanation.com/contact

Here is the advertisers for AboveTopSecret.com if anyone wants to get ad buy info.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Interesting or not, mods. This thread is amazing, not.

----------


## speciallyblend

> http://www.gorillanation.com/contact
> 
> Here is the advertisers for AboveTopSecret.com if anyone wants to get ad buy info.


can you set up a chipin and a thread for these alternative sites and also make it clear for those donating that if it doesn't work out all money will be donated on oct 19th to rp!!

where is the chipin for ads on infowar??

----------


## Crotale

No response from infowars for this yet?

----------


## Suzu

During the '08 campaign, the week or so before the primary, our local group all chipped in and bought local radio ads. IIRC, we got about 60 thirty-second commercials for $375.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Since Jones used Ron Paul to give his show credibility in its early years and claims to be such a freedom-lover, I would expect for him to give a significant amount of airtime to promoting this moneybomb.  After all, the success of it will definitely be a factor in whether Ron Paul wins the presidency of the United States and works to put America back on track again.

It will be interesting to see what Jones does.

----------


## donnay

> Since Jones used Ron Paul to give his show credibility...


C'mon LE!  Jones gets his credibility, just like Dr. Paul gets his credibility by being consistent and truthful.  Stop painting Alex in a bad light, he has done more to support and prop-up Dr. Paul than any other alternative media personality--of course you would know it if you listened to him.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Since Jones used Ron Paul to give his show credibility in its early years and claims to be such a freedom-lover, I would expect for him to give a significant amount of airtime to promoting this moneybomb. After all, the success of it will definitely be a factor in whether Ron Paul wins the presidency of the United States and works to put America back on track again.


You mean since Alex Jones has been gracious enough to give Ron Paul a tremendous amount of airtime and respect over the years, you hope he's nice enough to devote some of his air time to promoting the money bomb?

Me too.

----------


## Becker

So today is it. How much coverage from the most friendly media outlet to Ron Paul did this moneybomb 3 day event get? 

What would Alex Jones be if he turns out, does not mention this? (I hope he does, and I am wrong)

----------


## speciallyblend

> So today is it. How much coverage from the most friendly media outlet to Ron Paul did this moneybomb 3 day event get? 
> 
> What would Alex Jones be if he turns out, does not mention this? (I hope he does, and I am wrong)


type in black this out in his search at info wars ,all you will probably see is forum no stories , seems he blacked him out just like msm!!  going to another computer to check infowars for you

----------


## speciallyblend

i just searched the site nothing blacked the f out by the money whore on infowars.com  not one story only thing that came up on search were some comments members typed.   how sad is that pretty sad blacked the f out by infowars.com website! who needs enemies when you have friends like this!!

----------

